# Alot of bisexual  furries?



## Rooger (Nov 29, 2008)

Seriously, I've seen like 50, strange. I guess if you can't love anyone, you must love everyone!


----------



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

Most of it is just people confused about whether they like cock or pussy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't believe that 'by default' theory, personally.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm nonsexual, but that's because A) I have issues and B) I wouldn't wish myself on anybody.

Everyone and their dog is bi these days. I'm ambivalent towards it. Let 'em experiment, I guess.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Stevie_Vickers said:


> I'm nonsexual, but that's because A) I have issues and B) I wouldn't wish myself on anybody.
> 
> Everyone and their dog is bi these days. I'm ambivalent towards it. Let 'em experiment, I guess.



More like nonconsexual







I feel terrible for this one


----------



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> More like nonconsexual
> 
> I feel terrible for this one




David feeling regret? In MY FAF?

It's more likely than you think.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Only because she's a lady

and ladies are to be respected.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only because she's a lady
> 
> and ladies are to be respected.



So if you did the same to I, you would've felt good about yourself?


----------



## Rooger (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Only because she's a lady
> 
> and ladies are to be respected.


Yes, ma-am.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Magikian said:


> So if you did the same to I, you would've felt good about yourself?



Feels good man



Rooger said:


> Yes, ma-am.



Oh no you di-in't.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm bi. So? What is wrong with being bi? I've been with guys and girls and like both.


----------



## Rooger (Nov 29, 2008)

skittle said:


> I'm bi. So? What is wrong with being bi? I've been with guys and girls and like both.


They get mad when I call them Gay/Homosexual.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Rooger said:


> They get mad when I call them Gay/Homosexual.



If you have sex with both men and women

you're probably not homosexual right?


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd say bicurious or just flat out lonely mostly.  

Actually straight up equal-opportunity bisexual is not as common as perceived in this community.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Feels good man









I can just smell the infraction coming.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not Bi, I just see no reason to limit myself.

Seriously, unless you are trying to have a baby, you're just foolin' around, might as well have some fun with it.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 29, 2008)

Sexually attracted to either sex.  Yes.  That I am.  Psychological attraction is as important, though, and I find myself becoming more and more psychologically attracted to the same sex lately.  I can look at a picture of a female in a pornographic picture and say honestly "God damn that's sexy", and likewise with a male picture, but I'm more inclined to opt for a male partner than a female partner IRL when presented with a choice.


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I guess I am bi, so I could further support your hypothesis, although I would not make wild accusations.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Sexually attracted to either sex.  Yes.  That I am.  Psychological attraction is as important, though, and I find myself becoming more and more psychologically attracted to the same sex lately.  I can look at a picture of a female in a pornographic picture and say honestly "God damn that's sexy", and likewise with a male picture, but I'm more inclined to opt for a male partner than a female partner IRL when presented with a choice.



Basically this.

Actually, almost exactly this.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Nov 29, 2008)

It's well known that most furries are bi.

Why? We will never know.


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 29, 2008)

The way I see it everyone was born bisexual and their sexual preference was shaped by life itself.


I'm -still- bisexual, by my logic.


----------



## feastonthelake (Nov 29, 2008)

I look at sexuality as a continuum, with exclusively heterosexual on one end and exclusively homosexual on the other. I don't think that a lot of folks fall on the exact middle (as bisexual) but I do think that there are plenty of folks just left or right of center who might describe themselves as bisexual, although they have a mild preference toward homo- or heterosexual relationships.

Of course, I have no idea why a lot of furries seem to identify as bisexual. Maybe it has something to do with the nature of the community - there's a niche for everyone.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

FoxyAreku said:


> It's well known that most furries are bi.
> 
> Why? We will never know.





feastonthelake said:


> Of course, I have no idea why a lot of furries seem to identify as bisexual. Maybe it has something to do with the nature of the community - there's a niche for everyone.



Because it's easier to classify yourself as such.

As I stated earlier, most furries are confused about their sexuality, and thus call themselves such out of convenience.


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> More like nonconsexual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? I'm finding this to be a source of epic fucking lulz. The internet has desensitized me, I guess. XD


----------



## TH-Violinist (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm willing to give either sex a chance. I like guys, though have yet to be with one, and I like girls. Not the I've gotten too serious at this point. Don't ask why, imma not goin into details.


----------



## BaletheRed (Nov 30, 2008)

I myself am a male Bisexual fur. The whole fandom helped me come out with it.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 30, 2008)

i feel like i have a pretty good theory  of why you might find a lot of bi furries

in the furry fandom a lot of people use it as excapism... or even a way to express who they really are that in normal cercumstances they wouldnt dare...

a lot of furries are kind loving, affectionate people....
in real life it would be very abnormal to get with a group of people in a pile on the floor and cuddle.... throw a handful of furries in a room wih\th some pillows and beanbag chairs and watch the snuggling begin...

stealing a few lines from an article i read by dr. pepper.. (from what i can remember)

a lot of furry conventions will spill like dominos just because one furry starts to get into "IT"

furries are for the most part intellegent open minded people
social confindment in our day to day lives might not aply as much for furries as with many other social groups on the internet or otherwise.... just because our cultural standing isnt as comfortable with bisexuals or hommosexuals doesnt mean its the same for groups  (like us) to think outside the box

in short
from what i've seen... most furries are loving and affectionate
maybe instead of it just being a guy having sex with a guy... maybe its viewed as .... one furry having a connection with another furry intimate or emmotional.... i dont think in the long run it has anything to do with weather or not you like the cock or dig pussy :}


----------



## Iido The Eevee (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm straight in real life, but as a furry I'm totally gay :/ What would that make me?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 30, 2008)

<--- bisexual.  And I like it.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Iido The Eevee said:


> I'm straight in real life, but as a furry I'm totally gay :/ What would that make me?



my friend... that makes you a furry


im kinda the same way.... sept... not totaly gay..... just fur-curious?.... 0___0 hahaha i came up with a furry word XP...
hahaha   YES!!!11!!1


----------



## KayannSheridan (Nov 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Most of it is just people confused about whether they like cock or pussy.


 
lol. Agreed. But see, I was bi before I was a furry. So...

Also, I know a few people, one in paticular that I can think of, that is only bi "in the fandom" (his exact words, if I recall...). Totally anti-cock in real life. So, I guess it just depends.


----------



## Takun (Nov 30, 2008)

<--Gay who hid behind the bisexual tag until he was sure.  I know quite a few like this too.


----------



## rollabottom (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm an out and proud bisexual male.  I've identified as such for 3-4 years.

I'm rather attracted to both genders on a whole - but i do sorta waver back and forth at any given moment as to what i'm hankering.  

For me, being with a man or woman gives me very different roles and satisfaction... but I hear that's a little bit odd among bi males *shrugs*

And I'm pretty sure my sexuality isn't a function of being a Fur... I'm still rather new at all this.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 30, 2008)

I say the lot of you are just in it for the carnal ease with many individuals.


----------



## virus (Nov 30, 2008)

People throw around bisexual like its some sorta badge. Just admit it, human sexuality is natural bi curious. Its experience when your growing up that usually shapes preference. When men are horny the "what I'll F" machine overrides and a large array of options open.


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 30, 2008)

Similar coming-of-age enviromental causes probably.


----------



## Ereinion (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I was originally a 0 on the Kinsey scale (meaning I found very little sexual attraction towards people) instead I was basing my love on personality only, and I had high ass standards too ^_^. But about a year ago, I found myself compairing the cutness of guys and girls, and I was told that would be considered attraction. So here I am, a guy who looks like a girl and is bi. Remember, a bi person is someone who can reach their hand down their partner's pants and be content with whatever they find.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 30, 2008)

Being bisexual seems to have become trendy in the past 5 years. Now, when someone tells me their bi, I just smile and say "of course".


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 30, 2008)

I am bisexual. Its not about confusion, its about what one likes. I like both genders.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

For me it started out with confusion. First I assumed I was straight, but sort of liked guys and didn't really think anything of it and thought it was just me being weird. Then I started paying attention to it and thought it must mean I'm gay, so I thought I was gay for a while, but still liked girls. Then I decided I must be bi and that's where I am now, and it had nothing to do with the fandom.


----------



## Turner (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm actually Bisexual...but I was long before I joined on here. :/


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 30, 2008)

Bisexual because I really just like sex


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Bisexual because I really just like sex



thats the spirit! XD

yeah, being bi has a big advantage: (based on gender, not the actual sexuality) instead of 50% of the world population 100% are a possible victim 

oh well, i can live with the female population^^ 50% are still enough for me ^^

edit: well, not really 100%. you have to be pansexual or multisexual then^^


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 30, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I say the lot of you are just in it for the carnal ease with many individuals.



Some people like the open options idea. Some people are just attracted to whatever. Some are both.


Winky face.





David M. Awesome said:


> ...ladies are to be respected.




You'd better god damn believe it.


----------



## Yevon (Nov 30, 2008)

Meh, Still figuring out my sexuality, but I am attracted to both guys and girls.  I have noticed that there is little to no reseach on male bisexuality, which frustrates me.  I am a person who wants to know the why in life that way i can better help people who are going through a similar struggle that I did.  So i know that some guys look friggin hot and some girls look friggin sexy, but can i feel confortable being with either?  And as for why there is a bunch of bisexual furries, Im agreeing with most people, furries are mostly very loving people and love both sexes equaly.

-yevon-


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's my crazy hypothesis as to the reason for the staggering amount of faggage in the fandom:

People begin to develop homoesexual attractions or begin to become more aware of them, go into denial, discover gay furry porn and use it as a way to relieve themselves of their homosexual urges thinking that it's possible to only be gay when it comes to furry porn, but be straight everywhere else.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 30, 2008)

Bridget turn guys Gay...and Bi


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

rollabottom said:


> I'm an out and proud bisexual male.  I've identified as such for 3-4 years.
> 
> I'm rather attracted to both genders on a whole - but i do sorta waver back and forth at any given moment as to what i'm hankering.
> 
> ...



That's exactly how I feel and how I am! Thank you for explaining it so well so that I didn't have to. Except for that last part, I'm not new at this. I've had this feeling of being Bi since my balls dropped XD.


----------



## rollabottom (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> That's exactly how I feel and how I am! Thank you for explaining it so well so that I didn't have to. Except for that last part, I'm not new at this. I've had this feeling of being Bi since my balls dropped XD.



np... good to hear the same from others


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

rollabottom said:


> np... good to hear the same from others



Same for me too

EDIT: yay 200th post. again.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm bi and furry. I've had sexual attractions for both genders since I can remember but the fandom helped me come out and find a loving boyfriend. I think happy furry animals just naturally attract fruit cakes. XP


----------



## Tigre (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought I was nonsexual because of issues I have, but I'm sure I'm bisexual. Hate to be a follower


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

rollabottom said:


> np... good to hear the same from others



Cool, Glad I could help to support you!


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Furries are the most open and accepting group of animals I have ever met.  We may bitch, whine, love, laugh and yiff.

Sex is well , just that sex.  If you find you like being with a furry of the same sex, or opposite sex, what does it matter.

you only have so many years on this little round globe, so why not lift your tail as much and to whom ever you want. 

The dogma of religion and "morality" have made it so that if you lift your tail for someone of the same sex you are a sinful person.  

Love and sex do not equate.  Love is a state the heart and mind chose to be in.  Sex is the animal side of us simply rising to the top.

And as we are the highest form of animal on this planet, I say yiff away.


----------



## Zanzawolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Was asexual for a nice bit of my preteen years. Pretty much forced myself to try and date girls because it "was the right thing". Didn't really start having feeling for either gender until around my high school years leaning back and forth between more towards guys to more towards gals until it just kind of balanced out somewhat. Always felt awkward about my feelings towards my own gender up until a few months ago. Just decided why limit myself when I maybe able to find that person I want to be with amongst my own gender group.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> you only have so many years on this little round globe, so why not lift your tail as much and to whom ever you want.



AIDS, that's what.

Also, love=sex for me, personally.  Sex without love isn't worth having, imo.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> AIDS, that's what.
> 
> Also, love=sex for me, personally. Sex without love isn't worth having, imo.


 

get tested or wrap it.     

an I can respect your opinion.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> get tested or wrap it.
> 
> an I can respect your opinion.



Even so

I can't get behind it.

At least you're cool about it, though. Pound it. \m/


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> The way I see it everyone was born bisexual and their sexual preference was shaped by life itself.
> 
> 
> I'm -still- bisexual, by my logic.




That is exactly my view of it. Everyone was born with no idea, and then they were taught which was "right" or "wrong". Neither of them are wrong, and if it's sex just for pleasure, then why should it matter?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Neither of them are wrong



Says you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 1, 2008)

I just believe the fandom with its porn got people to be bi...maybe thats one reason why I'm straight because i don't look at it


----------



## Psudowolf (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been bi-sexual since high-school. 
But safe sex is a good thing, because in this world there are alot of diseases that abound. Most of them spread because somebody said "I'm not infected, lets hit it!" and BOOM! what do you know.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Most STDs don't have any symptoms so most people don't even know that they are infected with them!


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Most STDs don't have any symptoms so most people don't even know that they are infected with them!


 

very true.  I'm not saying NOT be safe, I'm just saying don't let life slip you by because you were to afraid to step on to the playing field.  I love american football, played it for many years, and as stupid as it sounds at my age, I think I have a year or 2 of college available to me.  So in '09 if I can get in really good shape or '10 I am going to go back to college and try out for the team.  But I am not dumb enough to play that game without protection.

hince my sig.


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Most STDs don't have any symptoms so most people don't even know that they are infected with them!



On the topic of STDs and such - the majority of infcted individuals are heterosexual. Furthermore, lesbian sex is one of the most difficult vectors of infection. I really don't think the risk of STDs is a very good reason to condem non-heterosexuality.

Really, just be safe, get tested, and have fun... None of this is rocket science.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> very true.  I'm not saying NOT be safe, I'm just saying don't let life slip you by because you were to afraid to step on to the playing field.  I love american football, played it for many years, and as stupid as it sounds at my age, I think I have a year or 2 of college available to me.  So in '09 if I can get in really good shape or '10 I am going to go back to college and try out for the team.  But I am not dumb enough to play that game without protection.
> 
> hince my sig.



Pussy.  Rugby's where it's at.



rollabottom said:


> On the topic of STDs and such - the majority of infcted individuals are heterosexual. Furthermore, lesbian sex is one of the most difficult vectors of infection. I really don't think the risk of STDs is a very good reason to condem non-heterosexuality.
> 
> Really, just be safe, get tested, and have fun... None of this is rocket science.



A majority of _individuals_ are heterosexual.  Nice try.  Percentage-wise, homosexual men still have the highest rates of infection (don't think I didn't notice you not even mentioning that group in your little batch of statistics).  In any case, no one is fucking talking about non-heterosexuality or condemning it, so why are you?  I'm only condemning casual sex with multiple partners.

You say it's not rocket science but the rates of AIDS infected people in America are back on the rise.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe the whole "bi" applies to people who love those perfect anatomically-impossible furs like say 60% Male 40% female nagas who are able to give birth despite being preferred to be called a "he" usually. 

if anything I'm Asexual. No sexual urges here but I'm pretty sure on what I do like though. Let 'em experiment, they're probably curious and are just finding themselves, not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## rollabottom (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You say it's not rocket science but the rates of AIDS infected people in America are back on the rise.



Largest growing demography is African-American heterosexual women. The MAJORITY of new HIV cases this year will be straight black women. 

Know who else is at high risk? Straight Native-Americans - the native communities have a shockingly high infection rate - several fold higher than that of the surrounding populations.

In both these high infection groups, the factor experts are pointing to is education.  They tell them "hey, wear a fuckin' condom" and suddenly they fall back down to pretty normally infection rates.

Casual sex isn't particularly dangerous... like i said - use a rubber, get tested, and take 15 minutes to make sure your partner(s) are safe.  I'd be more worried about the drive there than any events that transpire.


----------



## kumakaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I like how everyone so far mentions condoms like they're perfect and wearing one means you're 100% safe. 

I think casual sex is wrong. My religious views on it are that sex = love + marriage, but I have nothing against people who participate in premarital sex, or homosexual activities. What I do think is wrong is having sex with everyone you think is halfway attractive.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pussy. Rugby's where it's at.


 

If I wanted to get my ass kicked, be beat on and whipped about like a whelp, I would sure as hell not chose Rugby.  Thats a game for the insane.  

I would chose some young kitten who just wanted to sharpen her claws on me for 3 or 4 hours a day!


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it's by and large a trend, but what the fuck ever, right? When someone says there bi, I assume they're needy virgins. It's horrible, but yeah....


----------



## Teco (Dec 2, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> I just believe the fandom with its porn got people to be bi...maybe thats one reason why I'm straight because i don't look at it



I believe that maybe a strong possibility.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> I think it's by and large a trend, but what the fuck ever, right? When someone says there bi, I assume they're needy virgins. It's horrible, but yeah....



I'm bisexual, and I can say that with certainty, because I have fallen in love with and mucked about with both genders. 8)

It's all for science.


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 2, 2008)

WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 2, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> If I wanted to get my ass kicked, be beat on and whipped about like a whelp, I would sure as hell not chose Rugby.  Thats a game for the insane.



Rugby = An act of cock-measuring in which the person who has the least amounts of bones sticking out of their leg at the end of the game is the winner.


----------



## Crazy lemming (Dec 25, 2008)

I was st8 when I joined the fandom, bout a year in and im now bi......

Its a furry disease, it has to be

and all this talk of rugby..Im from wales where we belive we are the only people in the world that can play it, great excuse to destroy french people 

just dont send the new zealanders they make us not win


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 25, 2008)

*chuckles* I think the answer varies for people.  I was Bi when I joined the fandom nearly a decade ago, and I'm still bi.  

I think for some people, yes, "bi" could be a thing they declare when they're not sure, and honestly, that makes sense.  For me, I experienced both, and I like both, so it's not a confusion, it's just how I am.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm bi, have been since the very first time I... well anyways.

It's my guess that gay and bi people are more likely to be attracted to the fandom.. I might be wrong but most furries I've met are gay/bi..


----------



## Suirad (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm striaght.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 25, 2008)

My guess is it has to deal with the fact that the majority of furries (that I've found) are males.  Most people like dating those that, if they share their fetish with, will accept them and maybe even reveal their own interest.  At the very least people like _friends_ who are that way.  So if a guy feels that it's mostly guys who get him, well, that's who he forms attachments to.

Not saying this is the only reason - or that there's any concrete and readily source-capable evidence to prove this - but it would make sense.  People look for happy relationships.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

This has been talked about for like ever, yes we all know that there's a lot of bi furs and why cannot be explained it just is.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm a straight fur, but I definately have a lot of bi and gay friends, and I honestly do not have a problem with them, I just consider them a person. and I enjoy having friends such as them.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2008)

< haets both sexes.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 25, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> < haets both sexes.



What about combinations or the lack of either?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2008)

Attaman said:


> What about combinations or the lack of either?



No.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Desperate =/= bisexual.

  How many times does it have to be said furries?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2008)

Kirai just hates everybody huh



Whitenoise said:


> Desperate =/= bisexual.
> 
> How many times does it have to be said furries?



Couple more would be nice. =]


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 25, 2008)

lol I'm still straight and 5 years been a furry..just suddenly I have alot more gay or bi friends than straight ones


----------



## Ratte (Dec 25, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Kirai just hates everybody huh



Very much.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm straight and I plan to stay that way. I'm not sure why alot of furries are bi, but it's not my place to tell them what they can or cannot be.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 25, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Very much.



A woman after my own heart <3


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 25, 2008)

This is gonna sound dumb cause i am hetero but if its a pretty well done pic...things may get outta hand.

But believe me, im a pussy man!


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

Look, I think that atleast one of the biggest reasons there are so many gay/bi in the furry-fandom is... well, just look at the artwork. I mean, how many pics is it that involve gays/bis and how many does not? I know not everyone here are into teh pr0n (=P) but a lot is. And that's that.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah, but then one must ask Jenzo:  Which came first, the fandom or the porn?

EDIT:  Heh, double entendre.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 25, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Ah, but then one must ask Jenzo: Which came first, the fandom or the porn?
> 
> EDIT: Heh, double entendre.


The Fandom. Who do you think makes the porn in the first place?

Most furries are that way (probably) because "manly men" don't like dressing up in "fluffy animal costumes",
I'm not bi, gay, les or anything. But I do love yaoi!


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 25, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Desperate =/= bisexual.
> 
> How many times does it have to be said furries?




Ehhh... I'm not so sure. At least, not where I live..


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 25, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Ah, but then one must ask Jenzo:  Which came first, the fandom or the porn?
> 
> EDIT:  Heh, double entendre.



Of course it's fandom. Then some lame person thought it would be rally cool with porn. Then a lame faggot came up with... and so on.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 25, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Very much.



Sounds a little bit like Nathan Keefer, The next Charles Manson.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 25, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Sounds a little bit like Nathan Keefer, The next Charles Manson.



Charles Manson didn't hate everyone, he just wanted to start a race war while he  and his cult hung out in the Nevada mountains so that they would be the only  surviving white people, and then when the black people won the war, realized  they couldn't do anything for themselves, and started searching desperately for  white people to tell them what to do, him and his followers would end up in  charge :] .


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 25, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Charles Manson didn't hate everyone, he just wanted to start a race war while he  and his cult hung out in the Nevada mountains so that they would be the only  surviving white people, and then when the black people won the war, realized  they couldn't do anything for themselves, and started searching desperately for  white people to tell them what to do, him and his followers would end up in  charge :] .



Nathan has a little cult following. And Manson hung around California, not Nevada. I have brought up the tie between this man and manson simply because he has alot of violent stories, and he partially looks like him.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 25, 2008)

Furries are sluts and want to be open to whatever they can get at the time? I kid I kid..mostly.

I'm straight with exceptions I guess? I like some girls but because they have manly personalities xD; so..I dunno..


----------



## Tryp (Dec 25, 2008)

skittle said:


> I'm bi. So? What is wrong with being bi? I've been with guys and girls and like both.


Damn right, we've got better chances then anyone else.  I'm glad I'm not stuck being straight or gay, it's too limiting.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually, I would define myself more as a Pansexual. If I love somebody, or someone, then, what is wrong with that as long as they are human.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 26, 2008)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Actually, I would define myself more as a Pansexual. If I love somebody, or someone, then, what is wrong with that as long as they are human.



I could really need a lesson what different "-sexual"s there is -.-
Asexual, pansexual,  herpetosexual, i just don't know what the heck those are


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> I could really need a lesson what different "-sexual"s there is -.-
> Asexual, pansexual,  herpetosexual, i just don't know what the heck those are


 
Pansexual: It's all about the person, doesn't matter if they're a man, a  woman or in-between.

Asexual: Not interested in sex at all.

Herpetosexual: Ha ha ha oh my god  .


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 26, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Pansexual: It's all about the person, doesn't matter if they're a man, a  woman or in-between.
> 
> Asexual: Not interested in sex at all.
> 
> Herpetosexual: Ha ha ha oh my god  .



as far as i know pansexual means that anyONE and anyTHING can be a sexual victim.
Herpetosexual... the only thing google finds is this topic XD thats awesome^^


----------



## MayDay (Dec 26, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *chuckles* I think the answer varies for people.  I was Bi when I joined the fandom nearly a decade ago, and I'm still bi.
> 
> I think for some people, yes, "bi" could be a thing they declare when they're not sure, and honestly, that makes sense.  For me, I experienced both, and I like both, so it's not a confusion, it's just how I am.



I've read an article once that it's in human nature to get turned on by anything sexual in nature which even includes, yes...gay sex. 

So if you're turned on by gay sex but don't actually do it, you're still probably mostly straight. News flash of the day: We're all horny bastards

P.S: ...and sadly,i can't find that online article or I would love to post a link here. The article was an interesting insight and cleared up a lot of misconceptions on bis and gays.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

I lol'd


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 26, 2008)

Tryp said:


> Damn right, we've got better chances then anyone else.  I'm glad I'm not stuck being straight or gay, it's too limiting.



Seconded.
lol


and ^^ I lol'd


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> A woman after my own heart <3




I take it you liek haet?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I take it you liek haet?



You're not familiar with my work. 8)


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're not familiar with my work. 8)




There was sarcasm in thar.  I'm quite familiar.

Just too lazy and sick to type out long shit, today.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> There was sarcasm in thar.  I'm quite familiar.
> 
> Just too lazy and sick to type out long shit, today.



That's not sarcasm, that's playing coy. :V

Feel better. :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's not sarcasm, that's playing coy. :V
> 
> Feel better. :3



lol, fish.

I want to, but I got no clue what I got.

FUCK YOU, SINUSES!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> lol, fish.
> 
> I want to, but I got no clue what I got.
> 
> FUCK YOU, SINUSES!



Have some green chili. :3


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Have some green chili. :3



I think all the stores are closed...

Before I get yet another infraction:

< Not bi...again.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

lol infractions

I only have 2 points right now, that is not nearly enough D:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol infractions
> 
> I only have 2 points right now, that is not nearly enough D:




I also have 2.

Do thay ever go away?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

So David, what did you do this time when you were orange a few days ago?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> So David, what did you do this time when you were orange a few days ago?



lol...wait...what?

WHADYUDO, DAVID??!?

This might take a while.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm straight with some exceptions, I guess. :/


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I also have 2.
> 
> Do thay ever go away?



Yeah, they expire after a set amount of time.  You should be able to see when they expire in your user control panel at the bottom.



SnowFox said:


> So David, what did you do this time when you were orange a few days ago?



Arshes Nei seems to be under the impression that I'm Azure Phoenix :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, they expire after a set amount of time.  You should be able to see when they expire in your user control panel at the bottom.




Awesome, Mr. Awesome.

I got them for thread derailment, though I wasn't the one who started it =/


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Arshes Nei seems to be under the impression that I'm Azure Phoenix :V



No way, Azure was way more entertaining than you 

But if it's true.... I'll miss you.... a bit... maybe..... bye

PS. I love the new avatar


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 26, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I lol'd


haha that made me chuckle.


----------



## Laze (Dec 26, 2008)

*Question:*

Is it possible that a fursona may have a sexuality of it's own and yet the indevidual who own said chatacter remain within his own sexual prefference?

If not I've got some serious thinking to do o_o;;


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2008)

Laze said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Is it possible that a fursona may have a sexuality of it's own and yet the indevidual who own said chatacter remain within his own sexual prefference?
> 
> If not I've got some serious thinking to do o_o;;



I think so.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 26, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> *as far as i know pansexual means that anyONE and anyTHING can be a sexual victim.*
> Herpetosexual... the only thing google finds is this topic XD thats awesome^^



That seems to be the retarded furry definition, the rest of the world just calls  that a rapist.

Pansexual means gender is irrelevant.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 27, 2008)

Laze said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Is it possible that a fursona may have a sexuality of it's own and yet the indevidual who own said chatacter remain within his own sexual prefference?
> 
> If not I've got some serious thinking to do o_o;;



Yeah, probably is possible.



Whitenoise said:


> Pansexual: It's all about the person, doesn't matter if they're a man, a  woman or in-between.
> 
> Asexual: Not interested in sex at all.
> 
> Herpetosexual: Ha ha ha oh my god  .





CaptainCool said:


> as far as i know pansexual means that anyONE and anyTHING can be a sexual victim.
> Herpetosexual... the only thing google finds is this topic XD thats awesome^^



Herpetosexual would be sexually attracted to reptiles.  >.-.>;  Just saying.

Ahem.  As for myself, I am Bisexual.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 27, 2008)

Laze said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Is it possible that a fursona may have a sexuality of it's own and yet the indevidual who own said chatacter remain within his own sexual prefference?
> 
> If not I've got some serious thinking to do o_o;;



Yes. One of my characters, Citronne, is more of a lesbian than anything else. I'm pansexual. :/


----------



## Lingonius (Dec 27, 2008)

I find it odd how being bisexual has become a bit of a joke...

I like some things about guys and I like some things about girls. I don't think wanting to have sex with both, one or the other, or even neither should be so strange or funny.

 I personally would have sex with both so I guess that makes me bisexual.


----------



## E-mannor (Dec 27, 2008)

i saw asexual a while back... and although it technically means "no sex" or from latin "without sex" it usually means you duplicate without sex ^_^

my personal thoughts on bisexuality are: i like guys and girls, therefore i am bisexual.  in an old poll done back in like the 80's it's results showed some things expected and some more shocking (especially in the 80's)

10% of men were gay *gasp*
50% of men were bi *double gasp*
>25% of women were bi *aww*
and just about every man masterbated (no surprise)


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

yea... alot of bi's... what more is to be said? the only gay furs I know on this site are lying, just for brownie points.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 27, 2008)

I can look at a guy and say: that dude is hot as hell!  I can see why people would be very attracted to one guy or another, but would I have the slightest desire to do the bedroom dance with a guy?  No.  And I can't say I ever have, either.  From my first conscious sexual desires when I was roughly 10 onward, I've always been into females.  Even in the context of my furry leanings, I'd be happy to be good friends with a male dragon, but I'd be drooling over a female one.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

A joke my friend use to point out a Bi person
for a guy hold up a yuri picture and a straight pic
if the guy said he prefer looking at the yuri...hes straight...if he said the straight...hes bi
No straight guy in his right mind would look at Straight hentai...
gawd that was funny


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Laze said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Is it possible that a fursona may have a sexuality of it's own and yet the indevidual who own said chatacter remain within his own sexual prefference?
> 
> If not I've got some serious thinking to do o_o;;


yes its possible *sips tea* if you see your fursona as a character then its ok...if you see as an extention of yourself...then you're hiding something from yourself =3


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> A joke my friend use to point out a Bi person
> for a guy hold up a yuri picture and a straight pic
> if the guy said he prefer looking at the yuri...hes straight...if he said the straight...hes bi
> No straight guy in his right mind would look at Straight hentai...
> gawd that was funny



OR, hold a yaoi picture, and a straight picture, and see how he reacts when he see's the yaoi picture. if he does something along the lines of this: "DUDE! wtf?! I'm not gay, that shit is nasty, I like girls! blah blah!"... he's probably bi.... or even gay. (insecurity tells all >:3)


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> OR, hold a yaoi picture, and a straight picture, and see how he reacts when he see's the yaoi picture. if he does something along the lines of this: "DUDE! wtf?! I'm not gay, that shit is nasty, I like girls! blah blah!"... he's probably bi.... or even gay. (insecurity tells all >:3)


XD...we actually did that...later on we found out the guy was really gay... since then we learn our science was too powerful right now for it was correct 70% of the time.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Rooger said:


> Seriously, I've seen like 50, strange. I guess if you can't love anyone, you must love everyone!


Ouch. I feel butt-hurt and not in the good way either.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ouch. I feel butt-hurt and not in the good way either.


well silibus, this forum IS like... 90% bisexuals. hell, half the furs who have told me they were gay, were really bisexual. 

we've turned people bi, people came here bi, gay people have turned bi... I can go on xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm still gonna call you Neko.


----------



## Laze (Dec 27, 2008)

_RE: Input Regarding Question_

Cheers for the opinions guys, I was just curious as I seem to have been caught up in a few things have had been on the back of my mind lately. It's odd, and borderline sad regarding this originally stems from a string or roleplays I seem to have found myself caught up in and are having a bit of a personal undertone to it all, ehehe. 

To be honest, I think I may just be trying to find an excuse to not openly admit that I may be a raging bisexoholic. That or I'm just longing some kind of companionship and I'm sort of experimenting through a non-physical medium to see if this kind of lark doesn't freak me out so much and then I may actually go out of my way to try it. Not that the fursona I have adopted and myself are two different beings as it were, I wouldn;t enjoy having him do something I wouldn't like so essentially it is being driven by what I consider to be OK for myself. Heavy, perhaps I'm being a tad too serious about all this. 

Pansexuality is rather interesting, found a few articles online about it. And I find it somewhat fitting, considering I'm not really doing this as a means of getting laid; I just fancy having someone close to sort of *pair up* with, as I'm kinda sick of knocking about by myself.


----------



## Adrimor (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I am bisexual. Its not about confusion, its about what one likes. I like both genders.


Me, I'll fuck anything but a shemale. I've never figured out why those disturb me so, but yeesh...
Male? Yep. Female? Yep. Herm? Yep. Inter? Yep. Tentacles? Sure, if somebody makes one that works like in the hentai. Shemale? CHECK PLEASE!



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> A joke my friend use to point out a Bi person
> for a guy hold up a yuri picture and a straight pic
> if the guy said he prefer looking at the yuri...hes straight...if he said the straight...hes bi
> No straight guy in his right mind would look at Straight hentai...
> gawd that was funny


Hmm. What about actual porn with actual people?
I'm bi, and I still don't wanna see guys in that O.e;
Except solo. Solo males, I like.



rollabottom said:


> I'm rather attracted to both genders on a whole - but i do sorta waver back and forth at any given moment as to what i'm hankering.


Hell yeah. Some days you like meat, some days you like fish, amirite?



> For me, being with a man or woman gives me very different roles and satisfaction... but I hear that's a little bit odd among bi males *shrugs*


Feh. Everything's odd among bisexual males, who cares?
We're considered weirder than the gays, I hear XD



> And I'm pretty sure my sexuality isn't a function of being a Fur... I'm still rather new at all this.


I've considered myself a furry for a little over a year now, and there's shit here I still don't get.
Fursuits (face it, they look stupid), BDSM, Second Life, TF2, "Don't Judge Me" Syndrome, cub porn, feministsfurries who can't spell and expect to be taken seriously, bitter virgins for life ranting about male enhancement pills being why they can't get laid, sex with strangers, hottub orgies at parties, cuddle parties, bawwing over a simple holiday banner using innocent jokes you clearly just don't get...all of these seem to be immensely popular here.
What the fuck, furries? XD



kumakaze said:


> I like how everyone so far mentions condoms like they're perfect and wearing one means you're 100% safe.


They're 97% effective for preventing pregnancy, and higher still for protecting the wearer from STDs.
Though if you're too stupid to take five seconds to put it on right, you deserve every STD you get. Evolution, biotch =D



> I think casual sex is wrong. My religious views on it are that sex = love + marriage, but I have nothing against people who participate in premarital sex, or homosexual activities. What I do think is wrong is having sex with everyone you think is halfway attractive.


I'm an atheist, and I approve this message.

Is it me, or is every damn MSM who's single also into open relationships?
Must be a coincidence 



Silibus said:


> Ouch. I feel butt-hurt and not in the good way either.


Want a butt-massage? =3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 27, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Is it me, or is every damn MSM who's single also into open relationships?



it's fucking stupid people thinking they know what love is.... open relationships are the dumbest fucking thing I've ever witnessed... what's the point of going out with someone if you're just going to fuck and get fucked by everyone + your so-called bf or gf?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm polygamous. So piss off.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm Pink!

Wait, I mean bisexual!

No, I mean bi-pink


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 27, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'm Pink!
> 
> Wait, I meat bisexual!
> 
> No, I mean bi-pink



you meat bisexual? sounds kinky and disturbing... whatever it is.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> well silibus, this forum IS like... 90% bisexuals. hell, half the furs who have told me they were gay, were really bisexual.
> 
> we've turned people bi, people came here bi, gay people have turned bi... I can go on xD


Im bi o_o


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im bi o_o


I know that... I'm not making fun of you. I'm just stating that... well, bi's overrun this place


----------



## Adrimor (Dec 27, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's fucking stupid people thinking they know what love is.... open relationships are the dumbest fucking thing I've ever witnessed... what's the point of going out with someone if you're just going to fuck and get fucked by everyone + your so-called bf or gf?


Ask my ex, he's a slut XD
Honestly, though? I think they want the halcyon hedonism of single life, but at the same time they want a "sure thing" in case they don't manage to pick somebody up at the bar.
Essentially, they never grew out of the irresponsible selfishness of childhood. Some would go so far as to say people like that deserve pity rather than reproach...
Me, I say hang the naked lot of 'em from a jet by their hardons and send it to Antarctica ^^



Shenzi said:


> I'm polygamous. So piss off.


You're also, by your own admission, into the whole pet/slave role. And since your master and mistress, if the other things you've said on the forums are true, don't like you to fuck people without their knowledge, and you don't go against them, it goes without saying that you really don't have a say in the number of partners anyway.
(Speaking of which...wow, I can totally see the fun in that! Being property? Sweet, where do I sign up?! )


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 27, 2008)

Bisexual is another word for desperate.


... Wait 0.o


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Ask my ex, he's a slut XD
> Honestly, though? I think they want the halcyon hedonism of single life, but at the same time they want a "sure thing" in case they don't manage to pick somebody up at the bar.
> Essentially, they never grew out of the irresponsible selfishness of childhood. Some would go so far as to say people like that deserve pity rather than reproach...
> Me, I say hang the naked lot of 'em from a jet by their hardons and send it to Antarctica ^^



ah, so you hate em' as much as I do? ^_^ you're my friend now k? *obsessed* >:3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I know that... I'm not making fun of you. I'm just stating that... well, bi's overrun this place


I know you werent. I wasnt sure if you knew thats all. ^_^

You'd be surprised at all the straight furs here too. ;P


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

This thread has gotten weird, even for a furry forum.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Bisexual is another word for desperate.
> 
> 
> ... Wait 0.o



Desperate is just a state of mind, and is easily overcome.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Desperate is just a state of mind, and is easily overcome.


when you find someone you love, yea. 

I think bisexual should be re-named nymphonia x3

jk people T.T


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

BUT BEING STRAIGHT IS NOT IN STYLE >:C


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> BUT BEING STRAIGHT IS NOT IN STYLE >:C




Darn right... being gay/bi is the hottest new fashion.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Darn right... being gay/bi is the hottest new fashion.


it's comments like that, that make me regret being gay...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Darn right... being gay/bi is the hottest new fashion.


Does this strap-on make me look fat? :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> it's comments like that, that make me regret being gay...



Gay people are fucking awesome, but I hate it when they become gay/bi/herpeto/ when it's popular.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Darn right... being gay/bi is the hottest new fashion.



I wont follow this fashion >:C


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Does this strap-on make me look fat? :V



Not at all.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

There needs to be some kind of test, like a pregnancy test... except for sexuality.. 

*runs off to the laboratory*


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Gay people are fucking awesome, but I hate it when they become gay/bi/herpeto/ when it's popular.



hehe, then don't go to my old highschool. every (I mean EVERY) girl in my school was bi just for the brownie points. all the guys were either striaght, or so damn insecure about their sexuality, they'd beat the shit out of the next guy who called them fag or gay xD


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> hehe, then don't go to my old highschool. every (I mean EVERY) girl in my school was bi just for the brownie points. all the guys were either striaght, or so damn insecure about their sexuality, they'd beat the shit out of the next guy who called them fag or gay xD




Hey, I was beaten up the first year I came out as openly bi. Didn't bother me that much though, because the guy who wailed on me clearly wanted a dick up his ass but was too much of a pussy to open up about it..


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> hehe, then don't go to my old highschool. every (I mean EVERY) girl in my school was bi just for the brownie points. all the guys were either striaght, or so damn insecure about their sexuality, they'd beat the shit out of the next guy who called them fag or gay xD



All the people at mine were homophobes.  To me that's just as bad.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Hey, I was beaten up the first year I came out as openly bi. Didn't bother me that much though, because the guy who wailed on me clearly wanted a dick up his ass but was too much of a pussy to open up about it..



I know. it's hard to believe when people say "usually the gay ones are the homophobes at first" but that tends to be true x3



> All the people at mine were homophobes. To me that's just as bad.



all the guys at my school were homophobes... yet, annoyingly enough, they freakin worshipped lesbians... the one thing that pisses me off about straight guys. they're fucking hypocrites >_>


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

You monogamous, monosexual types are just jealous  . Also I think it looks great on you Shenzi, excellent choice :] .


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> the one thing that pisses me off about straight guys. they're fucking hypocrites >_>



So im hypocrites? xD


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> You monogamous, monosexual types are just jealous  . Also I think it looks great on you Shenzi, excellent choice :] .


I dunno, I kind of like the one you're wearing. x3


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> So im hypocrites? xD


only if you hate gay guys, but worship lesbians?... are you that kind of guy?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 27, 2008)

bah, i dont mind if someone is gay, as long he dont try with me.. Some are cool.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I dunno, I kind of like the one you're wearing. x3



Wanna trade  ?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Wanna trade  ?


Will yours even stay on? I mean it's made of hate, and I'm more of a lover.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> bah, i dont mind if someone is gay, as long he dont try with me.. Some are cool.




I love hitting on straight guys at parties, in the most indirect way. We will have been talking for like 10 minutes and then I'll be like "so do you pitch or catch?" And the guy will be like "WTF you're gay??" 

Lulz ensue


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 27, 2008)

XD


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> all the guys at my school were homophobes... yet, annoyingly enough, they freakin worshipped lesbians... the one thing that pisses me off about straight guys. they're fucking hypocrites >_>



It's because there wasn't another penis in the mix.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Awesome, Mr. Awesome.
> 
> I got them for thread derailment, though I wasn't the one who started it =/



Was it Ty Vulpine? :V



SnowFox said:


> No way, Azure was way more entertaining than you



Azure is a lot meaner than I would ever want to be.  He does things to be malicious; my only intention is to spread wisdom.



Silibus said:


> Ouch. I feel butt-hurt and not in the good way either.



Oh, you.



Milo The Delphin said:


> well silibus, this forum IS like... 90% bisexuals. hell, half the furs who have told me they were gay, were really bisexual.
> 
> we've turned people bi, people came here bi, gay people have turned bi... I can go on xD



Sup Ryan

You're gay o3o



NekoFox08 said:


> it's fucking stupid people thinking they know what love is.... open relationships are the dumbest fucking thing I've ever witnessed... what's the point of going out with someone if you're just going to fuck and get fucked by everyone + your so-called bf or gf?



lots of orgasms.



Shenzi said:


> I'm polygamous. So piss off.



Shenzi has multiple wives?

. . .

HAWT



AdriNoMa said:


> Ask my ex, he's a slut XD
> Honestly, though? I think they want the halcyon hedonism of single life, but at the same time they want a "sure thing" in case they don't manage to pick somebody up at the bar.
> Essentially, they never grew out of the irresponsible selfishness of childhood. Some would go so far as to say people like that deserve pity rather than reproach...
> Me, I say hang the naked lot of 'em from a jet by their hardons and send it to Antarctica ^^



We ain't all like that. 



Milo The Delphin said:


> ah, so you hate em' as much as I do? ^_^ you're my friend now k? *obsessed* >:3



D:



Shenzi said:


> Does this strap-on make me look fat? :V



Looks like someone's got a chubby :V



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Gay people are fucking awesome



Not yet they're not.  *rimshot*


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Was it Ty Vulpine? :V



seems to be that guy quite often that starts a fight... hm...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> seems to be that guy quite often that starts a fight... hm...



I have the infraction points to prove it.

Have you gotten around to trying AIM yet? :V  They also have AIM lite, which is easier to run.

You should also try Windows Messenger in place of Windows Live Messenger.   It doesn't have any extra features, but you'll probably be able to run it tons easier.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shenzi has multiple wives?
> 
> . . .
> 
> HAWT


I finally got all those virgins Bin Laden promised me. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I finally got all those virgins Bin Laden promised me. :3



AND THEN YOU RAPED EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM



AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe we should all be straight, because god says so. 





...,...,,..,.,,.,.,.,.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> AND THEN YOU RAPED EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE SAME TIME


That's just brutal. D:



			
				Mr Fox said:
			
		

> Maybe we should all be straight, because god says so.


The lesbian goddess that resides in Long Island and the gay god above San Fran would like a word with you. >=[


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I have the infraction points to prove it.
> 
> Have you gotten around to trying AIM yet? :V  They also have AIM lite, which is easier to run.
> 
> You should also try Windows Messenger in place of Windows Live Messenger.   It doesn't have any extra features, but you'll probably be able to run it tons easier.


I guess I forgot to tell you, my computer is fried, so I'm using my PS3 for internet. I can't use instant messengers on a console unfortunately -.-'''


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Was it Ty Vulpine? :V



It wasn't Ty, but it also really wasn't derailment more than it was topic-drifting...




DERAILMENT IS FUN, DAMMIT.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Will yours even stay on? I mean it's made of hate, and I'm more of a lover.



Oh ya, once the barbs have penetrated all the way into your skin it's not going anywhere, once it's coupled with you there's really no getting it off. It is gonna feed off you if don't keep it fed though, best to keep that in mind :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Oh ya, once the barbs have penetrated all the way into your skin it's not going anywhere, once it's coupled with you there's really no getting it off. It is gonna feed off you if don't keep it fed though, best to keep that in mind :V .


It's worth it for the godlike sexual powers.

Uh, on topic. I like girls more than guys. But I absolutely love tall, skinny, pale nerds.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It's worth it for the godlike sexual powers.
> 
> Uh, on topic. I like girls more than guys. But I absolutely love tall, skinny, pale nerds.



What about bird sized, bird shaped, pitch black birds :] ?

Also I had the sexuality I have now before I got here.


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> But I absolutely love tall, skinny, pale nerds.



ok uh... I don't know if I should take that as a compliment :\


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> ok uh... I don't know if I should take that as a compliment :\


Go ahead, I'll respect your sexuality. :3


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 27, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Maybe we should all be straight, because god says so.


I'm an athiest. God does not command me. -.- 



Shenzi said:


> It's worth it for the godlike sexual powers.
> 
> Uh, on topic. I like girls more than guys. But I absolutely love tall, skinny, pale nerds.


Dunno about pale, but you just basically described me!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Lyrihl said:


> I'm an athiest. God does not command me. -.-
> 
> 
> Dunno about pale, but you just basically described me!


A girl after my own heart. <3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> That's just brutal. D:



They were asking for it with their clothes.

Or lack thereof.



Milo The Delphin said:


> I guess I forgot to tell you, my computer is fried, so I'm using my PS3 for internet. I can't use instant messengers on a console unfortunately -.-'''



You never tell me anything.  ;~;

But that sucks, dude.   Hey, how about I let you borrow my laptop? =D  I only use it while school's in, anyways. :V



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> It wasn't Ty, but it also really wasn't derailment more than it was topic-drifting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YO DAWG I HERD YOU LIKE TO GO OFF TOPIC SO WE WENT OFF TOPIC IN OFF TOPIC SO YOU CAN GET INFRACTION POINTS WHILE YOU GO OFF TOPIC


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> A girl after my own heart. <3


 Literally? XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Uh, on topic. I like girls more than guys. But I absolutely love tall, skinny, pale nerds.


Umm... do I apply here?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> It's worth it for the godlike sexual powers.
> 
> Uh, on topic. I like girls more than guys. But I absolutely love tall, skinny, pale nerds.



SCORE.



Milo The Delphin said:


> ok uh... I don't know if I should take that as a compliment :\



I have a thing for tall, skinny, pale nerds as well.

Oh hi, how long have you been standing there? ;D


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Umm... do I apply here?



Asian != pale D:<


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Lyrihl said:


> Literally? XD


Perhaps. :3

I meant that for both male and females, btw.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Umm... do I apply here?


 


Milo The Delphin said:


> ok uh... I don't know if I should take that as a compliment :\


 
Wow. I've noticed that there aren't many girls here... straight or otherwise.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Christ guys I had no idea there'd be so many pale nerds on a furry forum


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Asian != pale D:<


>: What?


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Buggery, I'm no one's type :[ .


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Christ guys I had no idea there'd be so many pale nerds on a furry forum



Lol.. haha.. Wait I think that was sarcasm.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 27, 2008)

there are pale nerd


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Christ guys I had no idea there'd be so many pale nerds on a furry forum


I wont be pale forever. My summer coat will come in and I'll be nice and tan. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Buggery, I'm no one's type :[ .


Yes you are. There is someone for everyone. ^_^

Edit: Oi double post...


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Buggery, I'm no one's type :[ .



lol buggery <3

You should know that birds are always my type 8D



Silibus said:


> I wont be pale forever. My summer coat will come in and I'll be nice and tan. :3



lol furries


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Buggery, I'm no one's type :[ .


Acutally, you sort of remind me of Xeans. I love him more than my own mother!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> YO DAWG I HERD YOU LIKE TO GO OFF TOPIC SO WE WENT OFF TOPIC IN OFF TOPIC SO YOU CAN GET INFRACTION POINTS WHILE YOU GO OFF TOPIC



It was at RR.

How do you get derailment infractions in an off-topic forum?  It's gonna be off-topic to begin with...-head asplode-


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> It was at RR.
> 
> How do you get derailment infractions in an off-topic forum?  It's gonna be off-topic to begin with...-head asplode-



Beats me. :|


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Yes you are. There is someone for everyone. ^_^
> 
> Edit: Oi double post...



I'm gonna miss you Silibus  .



David M. Awesome said:


> lol buggery <3
> 
> You should know that birds are always my type 8D



:3



Lyrihl said:


> Acutally, you sort of remind me of Xeans. I love him more than my own mother!



Who's that? Google revealed nothing :V .


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm gonna miss you Silibus  .


I'm going to miss you and all my friends, but I will be return.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I wont be pale forever. My summer coat will come in and I'll be nice and tan. :3


This made me lol oddly.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> This made me lol oddly.


My hair will be shorter as well. ^_^; Probably spiked.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> My hair will be shorter as well. ^_^; Probably spiked.


Post in mugshots then. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 27, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Post in mugshots then. :3


It'll be over 6 months from now. ^_^;;;;


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It'll be over 6 months from now. ^_^;;;;


Do it anyways! D:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Beats me. :|



LOGIC, WHY DID YOU FAIL ME?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 27, 2008)

Milo The Delphin said:


> all the guys at my school were homophobes... yet, annoyingly enough, they freakin worshipped lesbians... the one thing that pisses me off about straight guys. they're fucking hypocrites >_>


 
I never really understood that. I'm not a real big fan of both (no offense).


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 27, 2008)

Gay, lesbian, and straight sex are all the same to me, I really have no preferences on that front. I'm insanely picky when it comes to anything else though, I find most porn horribly depressing.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 27, 2008)

Lyrihl said:


> I'm an athiest. God does not command me. -.-


 
Oh, may Jesus be with you my child.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I find most porn horribly depressing.



This.


----------



## Adrimor (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> I love hitting on straight guys at parties, in the most indirect way. We will have been talking for like 10 minutes and then I'll be like "so do you pitch or catch?" And the guy will be like "WTF you're gay??"
> 
> Lulz ensue


I've wanted to try that for a while now, but I hate people too much to go to parties.
Besides which, I neglect my studies enough WITHOUT partying ^^;



Milo The Delphin said:


> ah, so you hate em' as much as I do? ^_^ you're my friend now k? *obsessed* >:3


Okies!
But I get to pepper spray you if I catch you stalking me, k?
After sanding your face raw, of course ^^



Silibus said:


> I wont be pale forever. My summer coat will come in and I'll be nice and tan. :3


Hey, can I give you my extra melanin, then?
I wanna be albino, personally.
(No, seriously.
For years now, it's been one of the few goals/aspirations for my appearance that I've had.
Albino is just hot somehow.)



David M. Awesome said:


> xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:
> 
> 
> > Gay people are fucking awesome
> ...


Quit bein' so funny! Ya make me look bad! D=<


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> I've wanted to try that for a while now, but I hate people too much to go to parties.
> Besides which, I neglect my studies enough WITHOUT partying ^^;




You should, it's especially fun with guys that have girlfriends (and even FUNNER if she's standing right there )


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> You should, it's especially fun with guys that have girlfriends (and even FUNNER if she's standing right there )



Aren't you scared of being beaten? >.> srly...


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Aren't you scared of being beaten? >.> srly...



Maybe it's his kink.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Maybe it's his kink.



Quiet, you! >.<



WolvesSoulZ said:


> Aren't you scared of being beaten? >.> srly...



That's part of the thrill . But if things start getting awkward I extricate myself by saying "Oh wait, that's by boyfriend over there.. Cya later man."


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Quiet, you! >.<



I take it that it came included with your trench?


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I take it that it came included with your trench?



For your information, NO I don't get off hitting on strait guys. It's good clean fun


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> For your information, NO I don't get off hitting on strait guys. It's good clean fun



Do you get off by the memory of it?


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Do you get off by the memory of it?



Do you get off asking people if they get off to stuff?

two can play at this game


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Do you get off asking people if they get off to stuff?
> 
> two can play at this game



Nah, I have other means.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Nah, I have other means.



All of them surely very dirty =).


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> All of them surely very dirty =).



< Asexual


----------



## Adrimor (Dec 27, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Oryxe said:
> 
> 
> > All of them surely very dirty =).
> ...


Hotdamn, she really does love her copper pipe.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 27, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Hotdamn, she really does love her copper pipe.



Yeah...


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2008)

I wish there was a word to distinguish the "horndog that screws everything that moves" bisexual and the "willing to have a relationship with someone from either gender, because their private parts don't matter" bisexual. Those labels get slapped onto ALL bisexuals, regardless of their morals and practices.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I wish there was a word to distinguish the "horndog that screws everything that moves" bisexual and the "willing to have a relationship with someone from either gender, because their private parts don't matter" bisexual. Those labels get slapped onto ALL bisexuals, regardless of their morals and practices.


TwT yea its probably why I cant think of myself as bi I have morals, standards.


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

well *chuckles* im bi and i know im bi, =P how did it start you might ask? *chuckles* probably after a role play with a friend on the net, "so you would mount a hermaphrodite, but you wouldn't mount a male? They are the same to me, both have roasters to blow on" and i guess that's when my life changed, *shrugs* its probably when i realized that i was already looking at homosexual smut and heterosexual smut. Few months later i met a male, and went out with him..and *giggles* had a bit of fun with him ^.~ things hadn't turned out so great. -no not because of what happened in bed =P- just life and how it wasn't accepting me as a gay. and now i have a female relation ship, which i have mounted a couple times. so i believe that qualify as a bisexual =P might as well have fun and try different things. life is too short. so might as well do what ever you can before your time runs out.



Nargle said:


> I wish there was a word to distinguish the "horndog that screws everything that moves" bisexual and the "willing to have a relationship with someone from either gender, because their private parts don't matter" bisexual. Those labels get slapped onto ALL bisexuals, regardless of their morals and practices.



if you see fit to call me a "horndog" so be it, but i didnt care what tool they had, i enjoyed being with them. i also have sorta fallen for someone on the net, their personality, and some time late i found out they were a guy in rl. That doesnt me i should run away from someone i think is a perfect match just because we have the same tools. *shurgs* im sure we can play "sword fights" or something *chuckles* If he was a she, i'd  still have gone out with them. so it doesnt matter what sex they are but how they act/how their personality is.


----------



## Adrimor (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT yea its probably why I cant think of myself as bi I have morals, standards.


I have those and I consider myself bi.
'Course, my morals are rather eclectic, since I try to keep them as reasonable as possible (as opposed to black-and-white).

I don't agree with the idea that "you can only make one mistake" (that's the Catholic teaching on marriage, that is), and I don't believe in marriage, since it's a commitment to the community rather than something between two people...but I also certainly don't believe in this idea that "it's still a relationship even if you fuck everybody else you see".

People are not monogamous-for-life, but we are for the most part sequentially monogamous--one partner at a time.

Also, RP sex != RL sex. That goes to both the people for open relationships and the people against. Seriously, it's just text. RPing with somebody besides your mate doesn't mean you're going to go out and fuck someone else, it doesn't mean you're already doing it, and it certainly doesn't mean you have an automatic right to.


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> I have those and I consider myself bi.
> 
> Also, RP sex != RL sex. That goes to both the people for open relationships and the people against. Seriously, it's just text. RPing with somebody besides your mate doesn't mean you're going to go out and fuck someone else, it doesn't mean you're already doing it, and it certainly doesn't mean you have an automatic right to.



Not necessarily, i mean  in a RP mating session you are able to try and do things thats you couldnt normally do in RL. 1) you are able to be your inner self (your furry side) 2) you can perform tasks that you normally couldnt do in real life. examples" micro,maco,tentacle, ect" i dont know about you but i havnt seen a RL tentacled plant o.o  .... though they are quite fun in RP's =P. 3) its just a bit of fun and "relieve" , its almost saying that looking at porn to get yourself off is "cheating" Some people just mate on the net to get some relieve and do something they couldnt normally preform in rl. another example would be to suck yourself off. i dont know about you, but i surely cant lick myself in my rl self. in the RP mating session you might be forced to pleasure and suck(either willing or forced by bondage gear) yourself while your partner watches. *shurgs* i do have a couple more but im creating an adult thread hear lol trying to keep it pg-13 XD


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm kind of iffy about roleplaying sex. It depends if the character the person is roleplaying is just a character or an extension of their personality. I also think that how close the two (or more) players are to each other. When I used to roleplay sex via Furcadia, it was always a one-time thing with people. The next time I came to the area, nobody I remembered was there. If you have two people who roleplay sex a lot and are close to each other, there may be deep seeded emotions attached to it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

Typefucking is ridiculous,  unless you're so fat you're no longer capable of engaging in sexual intercourse,  but if that's the case you should be out exercising instead of sitting in a pile  of cheetos crumbs and empty pizza  boxes typing out pages of retarded furry rp sex with your fat, greasy fingers :[ .

Note that this is not directed at TPAM, it's an open letter to all furries.


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

well thats me, i have a RL mate, and a really close friend. we ( me and my RP friend.) have yiffed a couple times on and off through out my life as a furry (recently started probably about a year and a couple month, i became their mate/pet. )and i just got rather close to them emotionally. But the side effect is that they are already with someone. i sorta regret becoming so emotionally attached to them, but when i look at what they gave me as a person. showed me who i really was, showed me the way of the furry realm. increased my writing skills. ect i become happy that i know them. any ways later in life i met my RL mate and we have gone out for a couple months now, i do not consider it "cheating" to play around with any one on the net, even so emotionally attached. Plus i also told my rl mate that i DO have RP sex on the net with others. So i really believe it comes down to the person and their views on Rp sex and cheating. hmm but now i start to think, what if my Rl mate said no RP sex. o.o it gets tricky. your not touching the person in RL but you are touching then as your other self. so i guess it could be cheating. but i guess it really comes down to their personal beliefs on the entire topic. *shurgs*


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Typefucking is ridiculous,  unless you're so fat you're no longer capable of engaging in sexual intercourse,  but if that's the case you should be out exercising instead of sitting in a pile  of cheetos crumbs and empty pizza  boxes typing out pages of retarded furry rp sex with your fat, greasy fingers :[ .



thats fucking stereotypical. Yes i am a furry. yes i tpye out long passages of hot erotic sex play, NO i am not a fat furry.  im only 140 pound and about 6 ft. so if you think that qualify as a fat furry your have another thing coming. i enjoy it, its a fetish to me and im sure to others. also i dont have boxes of empty pizza within my room, or cheeto crumbs all over my keyboard. so you can shove your stereotypical bullshit right up your furry ass.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> thats fucking stereotypical. Yes i am a furry. yes i tpye out long passages of hot erotic sex play, NO i am not a fat furry. im only 140 pound and about 6 ft. so if you think that qualify as a fat furry your have another thing coming. i enjoy it, its a fetish to me and im sure to others. also i dont have boxes of empty pizza within my room, or cheeto crumbs all over my keyboard. so you can shove your stereotypical bullshit right up your furry ass.



My ass isn't furry dude I'm a bird  .


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> My ass isn't furry dude I'm a bird  .



feathery o.o then but still i es not fat so you cant say "all" furrys are fat and have furry sex on the net


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> feathery o.o then but still i es not fat so you cant say "all" furrys are fat and have furry sex on the net



Of course I can, the fact that it isn't true certainly won't stop me, also it is  true  .


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

w/e i just told you my i am tall and skinny yet you still think all furrys are fat and hopeless. would you stop talking about yourself white!


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

old, in good shape, looks handsome, works hard, geek.

well so where does that put me?


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

well for you, you shall be put right next to me in the "all furrys are fat greasy pigs who dont have anything better to do then to flap off to long passages of words." thanks to Whitenoise and his list of furrys, where every furry is classified as one no matter what they do/are *shurgs*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 28, 2008)

Dude

Shut the fuck up

Way to take an off-hand remark said in jest personally and then cry about it for two pages.  Butthurt much?


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

*shurgs* nah but i could make yours hurt

i dont really care, i have my own beliefs and it doesnt matter what yall say.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 28, 2008)

Whatever you say, buddy!


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Dude
> 
> Shut the fuck up
> 
> Way to take an off-hand remark said in jest personally and then cry about it for two pages.  Butthurt much?




lol first you try to defend your buttbuddy XD now your agreeing with me lol make up your mind =P

plus i also like to get the last statement out o.o *shurgs* it keeps the thread going =P


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 28, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> lol first you try to defend your buttbuddy XD now your agreeing with me lol make up your mind =P
> 
> plus i also like to get the last statement out o.o *shurgs* it keeps the thread going =P





David M. Awesome said:


> Whatever you say, buddy!



I was being sarcastic because you are an idiot.


----------



## TDGSeal (Dec 28, 2008)

Sexuality is a confusing subject. A straight person can't imagine why a man would love another man, but a gay person can't imagine why a man would love a woman, is what I think. You can't really tell unless you have that perspective.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was being sarcastic because you are an idiot.



Now don't be too hard on him David, it looks to me like he's got the asperger's, and it's really not fair for us to blame him for his handicap. Don't hate the retard David, hate the retardation :] .


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 28, 2008)

-_- ......


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> well for you, you shall be put right next to me in the *"all furrys are fat greasy pigs who dont have anything better to do then to flap off to long passages of words."* thanks to Whitenoise and his list of furrys, where every furry is classified as one no matter what they do/are *shurgs*



Flapping is what birds do, I'm a bird, I know these things. You mean fapping, and furries can't actually do that, for you see even if they  managed to locate their shrivelled, defunct genitalia beneath all that fat  they'd never be able to reach them :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Now don't be too hard on him David, it looks to me like he's got the asperger's, and it's really not fair for us to blame him for his handicap. Don't hate the retard David, hate the retardation :] .



Of course, how cruel of me.    That's why you're my sidekick, I need someone to keep me in check. 8)



Whitenoise said:


> Flapping is what birds do, I'm a bird, I know these things. You mean fapping, and furries can't actually do that, for you see even if they  managed to locate their shrivelled, defunct genitalia beneath all that fat  they'd never be able to reach them :V .



Aaaand thanks for that mental image. >_<


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Of course, how cruel of me.    That's why you're my sidekick, I need someone to keep me in check. 8)



 Happy to help David :] . Pure darkness and hate is an excellent moral compass,  ask anyone :V .

  Also your user title's awesome :] .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Happy to help David :] . Pure darkness and hate is an excellent moral compass,  ask anyone :V .
> 
> Also your user title's awesome :] .



<3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

eh? this still raging on


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2008)

The Psychology of furries being bisexual is accustomed to the lack of females in the fandom.

A form of 'jail-gay'


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> The Psychology of furries being bisexual is accustomed to the lack of females in the fandom.
> 
> A form of 'jail-gay'


 
I have noticed that these is a lack of females in the fandom, but there are females elsewhere. One isn't limited to furry females only.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> I have noticed that these is a lack of females in the fandom, but there are females elsewhere. One isn't limited to furry females only.


yesh...so I'm with an Anime loving girl =3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> The Psychology of furries being bisexual is accustomed to the lack of females in the fandom.
> 
> A form of 'jail-gay'



Transitory bisexuality.  I've brought that up every time one of these threads comes up. :roll:


----------



## crosser (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright then.  I had in mind what i was going to say but someone else has already posted it.  So i will go with this.  Most animals are bisexual, i mean whenever they get horny the just hump something or someone.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Holy shit, I missed a lot.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Also your user title's awesome :] .





David M. Awesome said:


> <3



Would you two like some kind of tissue for your noses? That brown is so unsightly.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Would you two like some kind of tissue for your noses? That brown is so unsightly.



I would hardly call it brown nosing when it's mutual and it isn't being done with some sort of ulterior motive.

Furthermore, you can go fuck yourself, buddy :V


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would hardly call it brown nosing when it's mutual and it isn't being done with some sort of ulterior motive.
> 
> Furthermore, you can go fuck yourself, buddy :V



How sweet.


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Transitory bisexuality.  I've brought that up every time one of these threads comes up. :roll:



Yes, but remember that the average furry is an idiot David. We will be posting the same crap over and over again til the end of time.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would hardly call it brown nosing when it's mutual and it isn't being done with some sort of ulterior motive.
> 
> Furthermore, you can go fuck yourself, buddy :V



NEIN DU

It's mutual asskissing.  Flattery.

And WOW I wasn't expecting that kind of response.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 29, 2008)

Tycho & David, Quit being gay for each other.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> Yes, but remember that the average furry is an idiot David.



heh



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> NEIN DU
> 
> It's mutual asskissing.  Flattery.
> 
> And WOW I wasn't expecting that kind of response.



Well what are a couple tossed salads between friends



Perverted Impact said:


> Tycho & David, Quit being gay for each other.



I CAN'T


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Om nom nom *eating a Lolwich*


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Om nom nom *eating a Lolwich*



Can I have some of that?


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know who was dissing roleplay sex... Obviously they've never had it. I find it alot of fun .. Also this may be weird but I rarely fap to it. I just like the RPing..


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> I don't know who was dissing roleplay sex... Obviously they've never had it. I find it alot of fun .. Also this may be weird but I rarely fap to it. I just like the RPing..



People who are dissing roleplay sex have probably had real sex and thus have all of the right in the world to diss it.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> People who are dissing roleplay sex have probably had real sex and thus have all of the right in the world to diss it.




Yeah... real sex with a $25 hooker.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Yeah... real sex with a $25 hooker.



Hey man, those hookers know what they're doing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Can I have some of that?


NO but you can have this haetwich *offers one*
and to those dissing RP sexxing...proceed to do so *continues eating lolwich*


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Transitory bisexuality.  I've brought that up every time one of these threads comes up. :roll:



I've brought that up in the chats I go to. But I totally agree with you.  I usually get flamed for it by the sensitive furries when I bring it up, though. D:


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> NO but you can have this haetwich *offers one*
> and to those dissing RP sexxing...proceed to do so *continues eating lolwich*



Mmm...HAET.

Oh, RP fucking sucks.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I've brought that up in the chats I go to. But I totally agree with you.  I usually get flamed for it by the sensitive furries when I bring it up, though. D:



Whatever gets you off is fine by me.. I mean, could it be that I am NOT bi but just think I am? Ehh.. That's what my ex (who was christian btw) always said..


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Mmm...HAET.
> 
> Oh, RP fucking sucks.




You fucking suck. 

Dicks! roflcopter


oh and double post


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

what I learn about RP sexxing-

If you cant fucking write...dont dare try to RP sexxing
Paragraphs plz
Type fasta plz
herms get it more

so if ya into RP sexxing...become a herm and everyone will flock to ya..for some odd reason, just be prepared for one liners XD


----------



## Entropy (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to be bisexual... then I caught the gay. I hear it's incurable.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> You fucking suck.
> 
> Dicks! roflcopter
> 
> ...



You sucks at fucking.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

LIke you would know -.-


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> LIke you would know -.-



So I herd u liek pointless yiffin.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I've brought that up in the chats I go to. But I totally agree with you.  I usually get flamed for it by the sensitive furries when I bring it up, though. D:



So basically all of them, right? :V



Oryxe said:


> who was christian



Well then you really can't trust anything that they say about sexuality, then.

Or about pretty much anything, for that matter.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> herms get it more



Wait, what?

Hermaphrodites are disgusting, who in their right mind would want to touch that shit?

Oh wait, I forgot.  Furries.

>:C


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> So I herd u liek pointless yiffin.



Yiffing is never pointless

kthxbai


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Yiffing is never pointless
> 
> kthxbai



Of course it is, just likf most people's lives.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Of course it is, just likf most people's lives.



Yours in particular! :-D:-D


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Hermaphrodites are disgusting, who in their right mind would want to touch that shit?
> 
> ...


its the sad sad truth...and dont rage at meh *hides in a box*


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> its the sad sad truth...and dont rage at meh *hides in a box*




Some traps are pretty damn hot.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> I don't know who was dissing roleplay sex... Obviously they've never had it.



I never attacked furfag typefucking, what I said was a personal attack on the people who do it, that's totally different  .



Oryxe said:


> Yeah... real sex with a $25 hooker.



Hey now, I'll have you know it was on of them high class, $35 dollar hookers. I'm a gentleman of refined tastes, a $25 dollar hooker is beneath me :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Of course it is, just likf most people's lives.



lawl



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> its the sad sad truth...and dont rage at meh *hides in a box*



too late



Oryxe said:


> Some traps are pretty damn hot.



Traps != hermaphrodites.  Traps are girly bwahs (or in some cases bwahly girls I suppose), but still are only either male or female.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Traps != hermaphrodites. Traps are girly bwahs (or in some cases bwahly girls I suppose), but still are only either male or female.



One intact set of genitals please, in-between stuff really freaks me out, same  as post ops, it's something to do with this weird amputation complex I  have.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lawl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me = enlightened O.O


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Yours in particular! :-D:-D



I think you got me beat in that subject...I have a life, and it's going quite well.

Oh shit...that means I'm not a real furry.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Some traps are pretty damn hot.


Like Herm Bridget...yes that one exist

@David M. Awesome

I think I'll be forever raged at by you for being a black idiot


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Dec 29, 2008)

I Have Mostly Bisexual Friends And It Does Not Bother Me a Bit, I'm So Very Comfortable With Them, Or As I've Heard Some Peoples Say, It Takes A Bi To know a Bi.
But As For Me I'm Cool W-it!
Not That I'm Bisexual Or anything  **Giggles**


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> I Have Mostly Bisexual Friends And It Does Not Bother Me a Bit, I'm So Very Comfortable With Them, Or As I've Heard Some Peoples Say, It Takes A Bi To know a Bi.
> But As For Me I'm Cool W-it!
> Not That I'm Bisexual Or anything  **Giggles**


....what with the incorrect grammar, stop capitalizing the first letter of each word.

and I have lesbian and Gay friends with 1 bi friend, yet they all wonder how come im the suppose straight guy of the group hanging out with them


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I think I'll be forever raged at by you for being a idiot



Pretty much.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Pretty much.


oh well, I can live with that =3 I been raged at for turning former straight girls Lesbian, and guys bi.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh well, I can live with that =3 I been raged at for turning former straight girls Lesbian, and guys bi.



Yeah, sure you did.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I CAN'T


 Big lols.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, sure you did.


kay only one girl I turn lesbian...cause I wasnt a good boyfriend ya happy


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> kay only one girl I turn lesbian...cause I wasnt a good boyfriend ya happy



Works for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2008)

The guy who turned me bi was perhaps the nerdiest boy I've ever met. We both "trolled" /b/ and talked in 4chan-isms.

So Desume you're not that bad.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

I've never effected anyone's sexual preference. Way to make me feel left out  guys  .


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> The guy who turned me bi was perhaps the nerdiest boy I've ever met. We both "trolled" /b/ and talked in 4chan-isms.
> 
> So Desume you're not that bad.


..my gay friends joke about turning me into a weapon.
"Des, girls just seem to fall for you, so heres the plan, you date them and work your magic on turning them to being lesbians"
"eh?"
"more hot guys for us gays to turn gay =3"
"...do I get paid?"
"no"
"then no use using my oddly natural talent then, and I turn a girl who was Asexual to a sex fiend whos struggling to abstain..."


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ..my gay friends joke about turning me into a weapon.
> "Des, girls just seem to fall for you, so heres the plan, you date them and work your magic on turning them to being lesbians"
> "eh?"
> "more hot guys for us gays to turn gay =3"
> ...



:roll:


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :roll:


haaaaai David =3


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> The guy who turned me bi was perhaps the nerdiest boy I've ever met. We both "trolled" /b/ and talked in 4chan-isms.
> 
> So Desume you're not that bad.




OH GOD, it all makes sense now..

STupid /b/tard..


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> haaaaai David =3



>:C


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> >:C


=D


----------



## Aurali (Dec 29, 2008)

> . < Furries don't have lives, that's why you all are on here 24/7. 

Now if you excuse me.. I'm gonna pester my girlfriend for sex XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Eli said:


> > . < Furries don't have lives, that's why you all are on here 24/7.
> 
> Now if you excuse me.. I'm gonna pester my girlfriend for sex XD


have fun as for me I should call my girlfriend...but I lost the cell phone


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2008)

Damn it I'm missing sweet hyena lesbian sex. Why was I not invited?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 29, 2008)

Because you have Tara.
















And David.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Damn it I'm missing sweet hyena lesbian sex. Why was I not invited?



Perhaps you make them feel inferior


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Damn it I'm missing sweet hyena lesbian sex. Why was I not invited?



It's always open.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Damn it I'm missing sweet hyena lesbian sex. Why was I not invited?


you dont need an invintation Shenzi for any sweet hyena lesbian Sex


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Damn it I'm missing sweet hyena lesbian sex. Why was I not invited?



Sweet Hyena Lesbian Sex = Best Kind of Sex
Lesbian Sex in general is totally awesome. B)


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2008)

You guys <3



Perverted Impact said:


> Because you have Tara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worst threesome EVER.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because you have Tara.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David isn't a lesbian hyena :V .


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> David isn't a lesbian hyena :V .



shhhhh


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> shhhhh


Nobody here but us lesbian coyotes


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Nobody here but us lesbian coyotes



8D


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 29, 2008)

I identified as bisexual for years...In the end I just couldn't force myself to like teh pussy.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2008)

I've never understood people who aren't bothered by assholes, but they're put  off by vaginas. That makes absolutely no sense to me, they're both holes, the  only difference is one shits out babies and the other one shits out shit. That  makes them equally unpleasant IMO, although you won't go to jail for flushing  shit down the toilet.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Worst threesome EVER.


Don't you like it rough? :O


Whitenoise said:


> David isn't a lesbian hyena :V .


 Some sidekick you turned out to be!


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I've never understood people who aren't bothered by assholes, but they're put  off by vaginas. That makes absolutely no sense to me, they're both holes, the  only difference is one shits out babies and the other one shits out shit. That  makes them equally unpleasant IMO, although you won't go to jail for flushing  shit down the toilet.



Assholes are prettier.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I've never understood people who aren't bothered by assholes, but they're put  off by vaginas. That makes absolutely no sense to me, they're both holes, the  only difference is one shits out babies and the other one shits out shit. That  makes them equally unpleasant IMO, although you won't go to jail for flushing  shit down the toilet.



Haha. That made me laugh in real life. 
I find the vagina to be more attractive than the asshole, personally. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I've never understood people who aren't bothered by assholes, but they're put  off by vaginas. That makes absolutely no sense to me, they're both holes, the  only difference is one shits out babies and the other one shits out shit. That  makes them equally unpleasant IMO, although you won't go to jail for flushing  shit down the toilet.


Oh quiet you, come back when your not PMSing and stop thinking you know everything


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I've never understood people who aren't bothered by assholes, but they're put  off by vaginas. That makes absolutely no sense to me, they're both holes, the  only difference is one shits out babies and the other one shits out shit. That  makes them equally unpleasant IMO, although you won't go to jail for flushing  shit down the toilet.


I know, us fags are weird like that 

I blame /b/. It's shown me more disgusting vaginae than I care to remember...



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Oh quiet you, come back when your not PMSing and stop thinking you know everything


I was under the impression that Whitenoise _did_ know everything. :O


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 29, 2008)

Look! An on topic post! *points over that way someplace as a distraction*

Hi! I'm Bi! (hey, that rhymed). I was born that way. I personally believe everyone is and that it is the environment we grow up in and or surround ourselves in that shape us one way or the other. I also believe that everyone has varying degrees of straightness or gayness or what ever that is fluid and can change throughout your life... But this has all been said, I just thought I'd ad to it ^^ Love knows no gender. Now I wouldn't  be caught in bed with some big, hairy slob, of either sex.. but give me a nice feminine boy with long, pretty hair and a tight bottom... or a sexy, cute, girl in a pixie cut hair do with glasses and piercings all over.... *purr* <.< what? Wolves can purr damnit!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

What the fucketh hast transpired here?


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

ArgetFaol said:


> Look! An on topic post! *points over that way someplace as a distraction*
> 
> Hi! I'm Bi! (hey, that rhymed). I was born that way. I personally believe everyone is and that it is the environment we grow up in and or surround ourselves in that shape us one way or the other. I also believe that everyone has varying degrees of straightness or gayness or what ever that is fluid and can change throughout your life... But this has all been said, I just thought I'd ad to it ^^ Love knows no gender. Now I wouldn't  be caught in bed with some big, hairy slob, of either sex.. but *give me a nice feminine boy with long, pretty hair and a tight bottom*... or a sexy, cute, girl in a pixie cut hair do with glasses and piercings all over.... *purr* <.< what? Wolves can purr damnit!




YES


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

ArgetFaol said:


> Look! An on topic post! *points over that way someplace as a distraction*
> 
> Hi! I'm Bi! (hey, that rhymed). I was born that way. I personally believe everyone is and that it is the environment we grow up in and or surround ourselves in that shape us one way or the other. I also believe that everyone has varying degrees of straightness or gayness or what ever that is fluid and can change throughout your life... But this has all been said, I just thought I'd ad to it ^^ Love knows no gender. Now I wouldn't  be caught in bed with some big, hairy slob, of either sex.. but give me a nice feminine boy with long, pretty hair and a tight bottom... or a sexy, cute, girl in a pixie cut hair do with glasses and piercings all over.... *purr* <.< what? Wolves can purr damnit!


  >3 you are a failure to us wolves, stop purring like a kitty


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

I find looks to be overused when determining the 'liking'.


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 29, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I find looks to be overused when determining the 'liking'.



True, I do prefer them to have a solid head and a strong mind, as well as a wonderful personality.. but I also find that most (not all perhaps) of the people who are physical slobs do not possess either of those traits.. Of course many of the ones I described as my favorite looks also do not, in which case they are ruled out too ^^


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hermaphrodites are disgusting, who in their right mind would want to touch that shit?
> 
> Oh wait, I forgot.  Furries.
> 
> >:C



You do realize my character is a herm right? you could either get pussy or cock *shurgs* btw just a warning, mine bites o.o .... 

also i would touch a herm,- my master is one-  they are hot. so many different outcomes =P


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> You do realize my character is a herm right? you could either get pussy or cock *shurgs* btw just a warning, mine bites o.o ....
> 
> also i would touch a herm,- my master is one-  they are hot. so many different outcomes =P


damn herms have all the fun


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> >3 you are a failure to us wolves, stop purring like a kitty



... Its a wolfish purr... not a kitty purr... more of a myrr... or a whyrr...  (I don't know where I'm going with this.. I just started rhyming after myrr)


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I've never understood people who aren't bothered by assholes, but they're put  off by vaginas. That makes absolutely no sense to me, they're both holes, the  only difference is one shits out babies and the other one shits out shit. That  makes them equally unpleasant IMO, although you won't go to jail for flushing  shit down the toilet.



there is another key difference, pussy's are already pre lubrication! they also look nicer wet *grins toothishly*


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Assholes are  prettier.



What's pretty about an asshole, you're clearly  hysterical, come back when you've taken you medication :V .



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Oh quiet you, come back when your not  PMSing and stop thinking you know  everything





Aq Bars said:


> I was under the impression that Whitenoise _did_ know everything.  :O



I do know everything,  Desume's just trying to discredit  me out of petty jealousy :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

ArgetFaol said:


> ... Its a wolfish purr... not a kitty purr... more of a myrr... or a whyrr...  (I don't know where I'm going with this.. I just started rhyming after myrr)


then its called Murring =3 *hits with a newspaper* you'll figure it out pup...now go out and hunt we elders are too old to do the hunting


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> damn herms have all the fun



LOL i know its one of the many reasons i (my character) became one XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> What's pretty about an asshole, you're clearly  hysterical, come back when you've taken you medication :V .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no its cause you're Davids bitch =3


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

I like hermaphrodites in art when it's subtle. I don't really enjoy having a 10 foot dick in my face when I'm randomly browsing an imageboard or art site. Furries know no such thing as subtly. >:'|

I don't really mind herms in real life~ :B


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> LOL i know its one of the many reasons i (my character) became one XD


and why I have a friend who is one =3...but for goodness sake...dont need to hear every yiff session they have -_-


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no its cause your Davids bitch =3



I'm physically incapable of being anything's bitch, you didn't do your homework  Desume :V .

Also David's in Nevada and I'm in Canada, how would that work exactly?


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no its cause you're Davids bitch =3



HA i knew it XD *rofl* buttsex =3

im glad im not the only one who thinks that o.o


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> then its called Murring =3 *hits with a newspaper* you'll figure it out pup...now go out and hunt we elders are too old to do the hunting



*yelps and murrs* Y'sm.. cookies and milk all right? Lol.


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 30, 2008)

you know probably the most pointless thing i have done is phone sex, o.o yall talk about type fucking as pointless ... what about phone sex. i tried it once, as an experiment o.o i didnt even get off XD on it. unlike phone sex i can get off on type fucking *shurgs


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm physically incapable of being anything's bitch, you didn't do your homework  Desume :V .


=3 never did homework and only failed english 4 times =D


still his bitch


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =3 never did homework and only failed english 4 times =D
> 
> 
> still his bitch



How do you fail the language you speak D: ?


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> you know probably the most pointless thing i have done is phone sex, o.o yall talk about type fucking as pointless ... what about phone sex. i tried it once, as an experiment o.o i didnt even get off XD on it. unlike phone sex i can get off on type fucking *shurgs



I've done it to much success. Masturbation by both people over the phone was the results. :3


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Also David's in Nevada and I'm in Canada, how would that work exactly?


I thought he was in Arizona?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

ArgetFaol said:


> *yelps and murrs* Y'sm.. cookies and milk all right? Lol.


da cookies hurt ma teeth, get me a bag of doritos instead


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> I thought he was in Arizona?



Lol you're right, just ignore me,  honestly I'm completely trashed  .


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> How do you fail the language you speak D: ?


=3 I dont speak english I speak Broken English we use very different words


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I've done it to much success. Masturbation by both people over the phone was the results. :3



*shurgs* its not me then i'll stay with my typefucking o.o more enjoyable i think


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm physically incapable of being anything's bitch, you didn't do your homework  Desume :V .
> 
> Also David's in Nevada and I'm in Canada, how would that work exactly?


oh...that changes everything He's YOUR bitch, cause canada beats america


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol you're right, just ignore me,  honestly I'm completely trashed  .


No one could ignore you, Whitenoise ~


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh...that changes everything He's YOUR bitch, cause canada beats america



At last, recognition  ... wait what?


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> da cookies hurt ma teeth, get me a bag of doritos instead



Sorry.. don't have any of those.. Got some scotch though.. shh.. just don't tell anyone where ya got it.


----------



## Aq Bars (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh...that changes everything He's YOUR bitch, cause canada beats america


Everything we have, America has ten of. D:


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2008)

Aq Bars said:


> Everything we have, *China* has ten of. D:



It's just a matter of time :V .


----------



## wolfmagik (Dec 30, 2008)

***CRUDE language ahead because i'm too tired to sugar-coat it***

I knew I was bisexual when I had already fucked a girl and liked it, then sucked a guy off and liked that too. And this was before i had even heard of the Fandom.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

wolfmagik said:


> ***CRUDE language ahead because i'm too tired to sugar-coat it***
> 
> I knew I was bisexual when I had already *fucked a girl and liked it, then sucked a guy off and liked that* too. And this was before i had even heard of the Fandom.


 
What a nice way to find out you were bi.


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 30, 2008)

wolfmagik said:


> ***CRUDE language ahead because i'm too tired to sugar-coat it***
> 
> I knew I was bisexual when I had already fucked a girl and liked it, then sucked a guy off and liked that too. And this was before i had even heard of the Fandom.





PriestRevan said:


> What a nice way to find out you were bi.



lol i'll say =P i did the same thing... but only the opposite i sucked off my ex and later fucked my current female mate. so im not complaining i enjoyed them both XD


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

killer0168 said:


> *shurgs* its not me then i'll stay with my typefucking o.o more enjoyable i think



I'll stay with my actual sex then. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I've never understood people who aren't bothered by assholes, but they're put  off by vaginas. That makes absolutely no sense to me, they're both holes, the  only difference is one shits out babies and the other one shits out shit. That  makes them equally unpleasant IMO, although you won't go to jail for flushing  shit down the toilet.



I never got that either.  Also, lol



Oryxe said:


> Assholes are prettier.



You are completely FUCKED



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Oh quiet you, come back when your not PMSing and stop thinking you know everything



Whitenoise does know everything.  Stop throwing the term PMS around every time someone says something you don't like.



killer0168 said:


> You do realize my character is a herm right? you could either get pussy or cock *shurgs* btw just a warning, mine bites o.o ....
> 
> also i would touch a herm,- my master is one-  they are hot. so many different outcomes =P



Who the hell are you and why do I give a fuck about your characters?

I enjoy both pussy and cock, but I don't want both at the same time.  At least not from the same person.  Shit's nasty, yo.

You have a hermaphroditic character all of your opinions regarding hermaphrodites are void.

Also you have a master so all of your opinions regarding everything are void.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no its cause you're Davids bitch =3



So are you, what's your point?



Whitenoise said:


> I'm physically incapable of being anything's bitch, you didn't do your homework  Desume :V .
> 
> Also David's in Nevada and I'm in Canada, how would that work exactly?



:|



Whitenoise said:


> How do you fail the language you speak D: ?



We use the term "speak" loosely.  A better term would be "butcher."



PriestRevan said:


> What a nice way to find out you were bi.



Sounds pretty awwwwight to me.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 30, 2008)

just cuz u see a lot dosn't meen that there is a high concentration of them... it's like the game of yhatzee... you CAN roll all of one # but the chances are slim... you caught the slim chances...
(quite well actually... i might be bi and my furend sitting next to me (nekkomata13) is bi... intersting...)


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> :|



I know, I buggered up the state, I fuck up names a lot actually, although  generally I'll catch myself in time to correct it on a forum. Terribly sorry  David  .


----------



## Monoth (Dec 30, 2008)

Sexually attracted to guys much more than girls. Mostly cause I don't like vagina very much. BUT, I'll give a girl a chance if personality conquers.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Whitenoise does know everything.  Stop throwing the term PMS around every time someone says something you don't like.


Nah not really, neither of you knows Everything if ya did why are you here fucking furries over when you can be doing that the entire world then? And why so srs, isnt this the internet if so....why so srs?



David M. Awesome said:


> So are you, what's your point?



I think you mean "so is everyone else, whom I rage at for only minor reasons"

and oh I dont speak American English, I speak Broken English


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 30, 2008)

wolfmagik said:


> ***CRUDE language ahead because i'm too tired to sugar-coat it***
> 
> I knew I was bisexual when I had already fucked a girl and liked it, then sucked a guy off and liked that too. And this was before i had even heard of the Fandom.



Lol wait, so you agreed to suck a guys dick before you "knew" you were bi? Or was it like your test to see if you were bi..



David M. Awesome said:


> You are completely FUCKED




Unsuccessful troll is unsuccessful.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 30, 2008)

Honestly, there is nothing wrong with the anus, vagina, penis, or mouth. You're either sticking something in someone else, having something stuck inside you, both at the same time, or one of those outlandish, heinous, and unspeakable acts.

If you like ass, good for you.
If you like pussy, good for you.
If you like cock, good for you.
If you like tits, good for you.
If you like some or all of them, good for you.
If you like giving, good for you.
If you like receiving, good for you.
If you like both, good for you.
If you like being tied up, good for you.
If you like role playing, good for you.
If you like weird super kinky sex, good for you.
If you like something illegal, good for you, but you keep that shit under control goddamn it (or go somewhere where it's not illegal).

The only thing that matters (ignoring law breaking) is knowing what you like... and keeping it satisfactorily private. I don't want to know about what you do to get off unless it somehow involves me and my interests.

Now go out there and be somebody.


Addendum:
Play smart. Play safe. No one is inventing a cure to AIDS anytime soon, so don't plan on it.


----------



## Lazer (Dec 30, 2008)

I think, in truth, the growing number of bisexual people is a result of same sex relationships becoming a bit more accepted. Is turn, people don't feel as inhibited or ashamed to have these relationships. I see nothing wrong with bisexuality. Myself, I am pansexual. I don't even consider gender when getting into a relationship. If I like someone for who they are then it doesn't matter to me what is, or isn't in their pants. Man, woman, both, neither, unsure, it doesn't matter to me at all, what matters is personality.


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lemon_Panda said:


> I'll stay with my actual sex then. :3



lol i was talking about between the two, if anything i would do the real thing...actually i will probably Friday or Saturday in the woods while camping with my mate ^.~


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

I like to think I'm an engineer with a wide field of job.

Or somethin'.


----------



## killer0168 (Dec 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Who the hell are you and why do I give a fuck about your characters?
> 
> I enjoy both pussy and cock, but I don't want both at the same time.  At least not from the same person.  Shit's nasty, yo.
> 
> ...



well for one i dont care if you give a fuck about my character, i was telling every one.

well you should be more kinky maybe you'll get some where. 

it don't matter no one cares what you think so my opinions are accepted =P


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 30, 2008)

Lazer said:


> I think, in truth, the growing number of bisexual people is a result of same sex relationships becoming a bit more accepted. Is turn, people don't feel as inhibited or ashamed to have these relationships. I see nothing wrong with bisexuality. Myself, I am pansexual. I don't even consider gender when getting into a relationship. If I like someone for who they are then it doesn't matter to me what is, or isn't in their pants. Man, woman, both, neither, unsure, it doesn't matter to me at all, what matters is personality.



That's pretty much my whole view on my own sexuality rolled into a nice little burrito. ' w'

Gracias Lazer. XD


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Nah not really, neither of you knows Everything if ya did why are you here fucking furries over when you can be doing that the entire world then? And why so srs, isnt this the internet if so....why so srs?



Because the internet is serious business.



> I think you mean "so is everyone else, whom I rage at for only minor reasons"
> 
> and oh I dont speak American English, I speak Broken English



Stop making excuses for your stupidity.



Oryxe said:


> Unsuccessful troll is unsuccessful.



I wasn't trolling, you _are_ completely fucked.



killer0168 said:


> well for one i dont care if you give a fuck about my character, i was telling every one.
> 
> well you should be more kinky maybe you'll get some where.
> 
> it don't matter no one cares what you think so my opinions are accepted =P



I don't need to be kinky to get somewhere, I get all of the action I could ever want, and I do it without being fucked up.

lol @ no one cares what I think.  Protip:  Everyone cares what I think because I'm one of the only people on this forum with any respectable amount of intelligence.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because the internet is serious business.


coming from the person who say its not, nice fail trolling



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Stop making excuses for your stupidity.


wow, guess they didnt educate you that there is such thing as Fragmented English which is also called Broken English. Causes us to say words heavily different from others, and add words that not used in the normal English/American English language that ended up replacing some words. Thus I could fail classes for not being taught certain things that is the norm in the states but not in the U.S. Virgin Islands.



			
				David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> lol @ no one cares what I think.  Protip:  Everyone cares what I think because I'm one of the only people on this forum with any respectable amount of intelligence.


nope I think you still lack the Intelligence, I respect your sidekick more over you.


----------



## Brazen.Wench (Dec 30, 2008)

I find there are a lot of bisexual people in various communities.  I am a part of the leather/S&M community and the same things apply.

I feel often the odd one out being a straight female lol


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> lol @ no one cares what I think. Protip: Everyone cares what I think because I'm *one of the only people on this forum with any respectable amount of intelligence*.


 
Ow.



> I am a part of the leather/S&M community and the same things apply


 
That whole leather community makes the rest of the bondage community look bad.


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

> lol @ no one cares what I think. Protip: Everyone cares what I think because I'm one of the only people on this forum with any respectable amount of intelligence.



Comments like that will get you in serious trouble. Get it? "Serious"?

I just feel that furries are non-discriminate and they accept pleasure regardless of gender. To me, I fall in love and feel attraction to any person who has a good, warm personality and I gravitate toward people who I can establish an emotional connection with, not a sexual one at first. Sex is something we can work out later.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> *I just feel that furries are non-discriminate* and they accept pleasure regardless of gender. To me, I fall in love and feel attraction to any person who has a good, warm personality and I gravitate toward people who I can establish an emotional connection with, not a sexual one at first. Sex is something we can work out later.


 
If you truly believe that, then you are an idiot.

At the end of the day, furries are people and on the other side of that monitor, you could have someone who hates gays, bi's, trannies, etc.

For example: I'm a furry and I'm very discriminate.


----------



## Brazen.Wench (Dec 30, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> That whole leather community makes the rest of the bondage community look bad.




How do you figure.  I'm as active as I can be in my local community.  Every community I've been a part of holds charity events, is relatively discreet, and holds regular education events so people don't have to operate without training.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 30, 2008)

Lazer said:


> I think, in truth, the growing number of bisexual people is a result of same sex relationships becoming a bit more accepted. Is turn, people don't feel as inhibited or ashamed to have these relationships. I see nothing wrong with bisexuality. Myself, I am pansexual. I don't even consider gender when getting into a relationship. If I like someone for who they are then it doesn't matter to me what is, or isn't in their pants. Man, woman, both, neither, unsure, it doesn't matter to me at all, what matters is personality.



Gender and personality are indivisible.
...or did you mean sex?


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> If you truly believe that, then you are an idiot.
> 
> At the end of the day, furries are people and on the other side of that monitor, you could have someone who hates gays, bi's, trannies, etc.
> 
> For example: I'm a furry and I'm very discriminate.



But you don't represent the fandom.

Of course you're going to have furs who discriminate, but I think that a lot of members in the fandom are not actively discriminate unless they're looking for some notoriety -- but even then, in the bigger picture of things, nobody really cares about the things you hate.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> But you don't represent the fandom.


 


> *I just feel that furries are non-discriminate*


 
You said furries in a general sense because you were not being specific. If you had said "I just feel that *most *furries are non-discriminate", then that would've been fine.

Basically what you said instead is that _all _furries are non-discriminate. 



> Of course you're going to have furs who discriminate, but I think that a lot of members in the fandom are not actively discriminate unless they're looking for some notoriety -- .


 
Many may not be actively discriminate, but I've met many who are... closet cases. They hate for whatever reasons. I dislike/hate for my own reasons, but then again I'm an asshole.



> but even then, in the bigger picture of things, *nobody really cares about the things you hate*


 
Of course they do. If furries didn't care, then there wouldn't be "BAWWWING".


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't say "all." I said, "I just _feel that_ furries are non-discriminate," and feelings are not absolute statements. Anyway, that just boils down to picking and choosing words unnecessarily.

I think you're going to come across a lot of people who "hate" one thing or another, but people's hate doesn't stop others from doing what they do. You can shout and scream about how much you loathe something, but people who think differently will just pass you on the road of life, so why bother preaching it so vehemently? 

Back on topic.

When I went to FurCon this year, I met furs who had their partner wrapped around their arm and their reason for being with their partner was mostly due to the fact that they were emotionally and sexually compatible with each other. I don't recall anyone saying, "I'm in love with this guy because he has a cock. Vaginas suck!" Know what I mean? That's what I mean by non-discriminate. To them, bisexuality is just a label to pile on top of all the other labels.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> I didn't say "all." I said, "*I just feel that furries are non-discriminate*," and feelings are not absolute statements. Anyway, that just boils down to picking and choosing words unnecessarily.


 
And if you actually feel that, then I stick by my earlier comment. 



> I think you're going to come across a lot of people who "hate" one thing or another, *but people's hate doesn't stop others from doing what they do.* You can shout and scream about how much you loathe something, but people who think differently will just pass you on the road of life, so why bother preaching it so vehemently?


 
Of course it does. The banning of gay marriage in America and the killing of homosexual people in several Middle Eastern countries are great examples of hate stopping people. 





> When I went to FurCon this year, I met furs who had their partner wrapped around their arm and their reason for being with their partner was mostly due to the fact that they were emotionally and sexually compatible with each other. *I don't recall anyone saying, "I'm in love with this guy because he has a cock. Vaginas suck*!" Know what I mean? That's what I mean by non-discriminate. To them, bisexuality is just a label to pile on top of all the other labels.


 
Just because they don't say it doesn't mean such a feeling doesn't exist. I can name one friend of mine whose feelings match those I bolded. 

That's like, if a KKK member never says outloud he hates blacks, that doesn't mean he doesn't hate them.


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Of course it does. The banning of gay marriage in America and the killing of homosexual people in several Middle Eastern countries are great examples of hate stopping people.



Domestically, that's only temporary. As society evolves, so do our laws. US Supreme Court cases, throughout the years and centuries, easily illustrate that. In the Middle East, which is a completely different entity in itself because their laws are governed by Islamic doctrine, is stuck in their rut unless there is some revolution of sorts. There aren't enough homosexuals that can force that revolution without being completely slaughtered.

Everyone has their own prejudices, _everyone_ but not many go out and commit acts that demonstrate said prejudice unless that prejudice happens to be a part of their identity. 

You mentioned the KKK. Of course they may not _say_ they hate blacks, but their actions and associations do and since they're a part of the KKK, the KKK is part of their identity.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> Domestically, that's only temporary.


 
Or at least, many people hope. The fact is, the banning of gay marriage may last... basically forever. You can't expect people to want to make change like that. 

There are people whom want to allow gay marriage, but they're not going to go out and rally or show any support and that's not changing. Can't expect to be that optimistic.



> As society evolves, so do our laws. US Supreme Court cases, throughout the years and centuries, easily illustrate that. In the Middle East, which is a completely different entity in itself because their laws are governed by Islamic doctrine, is stuck in their rut unless there is some revolution of sorts. There aren't enough homosexuals that can force that revolution without being completely slaughtered.


 
I do not expect any change like that in the Middle East, but we do hope that as our society changes, our laws will.

But, as society "evolves", our ideas will as well. Hate will exist and will always thrive in the minds of those who allow it. What that means is, hate will always be. There will always be hundreds of people who will hate gays. 



> Everyone has their own prejudices, _everyone_ but not many go out and commit acts that demonstrate said prejudice unless that prejudice happens to be a part of their identity.


 
True enough, but as long as there are people who do demonstrate the prejudice they feel, the prejudice shall always exist.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 30, 2008)

TDGSeal said:


> Sexuality is a confusing subject. A straight person can't imagine why a man would love another man, but a gay person can't imagine why a man would love a woman, is what I think. You can't really tell unless you have that perspective.


 
Where do you rank on the scale of that then man, you Straight, Bisexual or Faggert  ?


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 31, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Or at least, many people hope. The fact is, the banning of gay marriage may last... basically forever. You can't expect people to want to make change like that.



People wanted to have slavery last forever, but that changed.

People wanted African-Americans to count as 1/3rd of a person forever, but that changed.

People wanted women not to vote, but that changed.

Right now, you're right. We can't expect people to want to make change like that, but what about 25 years from now? 30? 40? Times will change. My generation will be coming into power and delegating authority. We are a socially progressive society, even though progression at times is slow.



> There are people whom want to allow gay marriage, but they're not going to go out and rally or show any support and that's not changing. Can't expect to be that optimistic.



When it comes to upholding and reforming laws in society, you need to be cautiously optimistic.



> But, as society "evolves", our ideas will as well. Hate will exist and will always thrive in the minds of those who allow it. What that means is, hate will always be. There will always be hundreds of people who will hate gays.



That is also true, but as time passes, that hatred will become more and more fragmented in society. Even after the civil rights era of the 60s, you still have your racists who still see blacks as colored folk who ought to be segregated. 

To illustrate your point, we have a neo-Nazi movement that has been steadily on the rise since the civil rights movement but that sort of hate stays in that bubble and their cause no longer bleeds into the majority of public opinion because of their extreme opinions.



> True enough, but as long as there are people who do demonstrate the prejudice they feel, the prejudice shall always exist.



Prejudice will always exist, but so will the fight for equality. While one side gets strong, the other side gets stronger.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 31, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> People wanted to have slavery last forever, but that changed.
> 
> People wanted African-Americans to count as 1/3rd of a person forever, but that changed.
> 
> ...


 
For those changes you used as an example, it took hundreds of year for them to happen (and for some thousands). 

I don't trust my generation to make any real changes. 





> That is also true, but as time passes, *that hatred will become more and more fragmented in society*. Even after the civil rights era of the 60s, you still have your racists who still see blacks as colored folk who ought to be segregated.
> 
> To illustrate your point, we have a neo-Nazi movement that has been steadily on the rise since the civil rights movement but that sort of hate stays in that bubble and their cause no longer bleeds into the majority of public opinion because of their extreme opinions.


 
You say hatred will become more fragmented, but then you say:



> While one side gets strong, the other side gets stronger.


----------



## crosser (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow that seems to make no sense.


----------



## BlauShep (Dec 31, 2008)

i'm... bi-curious? lawl. i've never actually had sex so i wouldn't know which one i preferred. 8D


----------



## Sol (Dec 31, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Most of it is just people confused about whether they like cock or pussy.



In RL I like girls, I like breasts, I like pussies
But when it comes to furs, I like MALE Muscled ones, and dislike female ones
I don't like cocks thought, be them just drawings or real
And RL muscled male guys sort of disgust me

Does that makes me straight?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 31, 2008)

Sol said:


> In RL I like girls, I like breasts, I like pussies
> But when it comes to furs, I like MALE Muscled ones, and dislike female ones
> I don't like cocks thought, be them just drawings or real
> And RL muscled male guys sort of disgust me
> ...


 
It makes you like, 80% straight, 20% gay. 

In another words, you'd be willing to try sucking a guy off.


----------



## Sol (Dec 31, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> It makes you like, 80% straight, 20% gay.
> 
> In another words, you'd be willing to try sucking a guy off.



Srsrly?
Cos I don't like the idea of sucking anything at all >.>


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 31, 2008)

Sol said:


> Srsrly?
> Cos I don't like the idea of sucking anything at all >.>


 
Lies.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 31, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> It makes you like, 80% straight, 20% gay.
> 
> In another words, you'd be willing to try sucking a guy off.



Sounds more to me like he'd be willing to let a guy suck HIM off, and if he liked that maybe fuck a guy.  I'd say you have to be at least 40% gay to suck a cock.


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know if sucking a guy off can be used as some determining factor...


----------



## Aurali (Dec 31, 2008)

Bored with YS Alex? XD

Dude, every rule has exceptions, no matter what you do you can find exceptions to every rule. I freaking bash furries to no end, and I'm still one myself. Though in all honesty, what we call furries is limited to the internet side of things, there is an RL side of the fandom as well.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Sounds more to me like he'd be willing to let a guy suck HIM off, and if he liked that maybe fuck a guy. I'd say you have to be at least 40% gay to suck a cock.


 
Yeah, I guess. Then again, the 20% was a rough estimate.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 31, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yeah, I guess. Then again, the 20% was a rough estimate.



Even a straight guy would suck a cock if it was pretty enough.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 31, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Even a straight guy would suck a cock if it was pretty enough.



And if he was desperate enough to feed his crack addiction


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 4, 2009)

killer0168 said:


> stupidity



Ahem.

*!=* means *"DOES NOT EQUAL"*!!!

Learn your symbols, gits.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> And if he was desperate enough to feed his crack addiction



dude.. what's sad is that stuff actually is that bad.. my stepfather was on it for a few months.. basically killed the real man.. I hate my uncle for life now for introducing it to him





AdriNoMa said:


> Ahem.
> Learn your symbols, gits.



in this user's defense.. you could have used a better symbol.. not everyone has is gifted in programming o.o;


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> in this user's defense.. you could have used a better symbol.. not everyone has is gifted in programming o.o;



#include <iostream>
#include <string>
using namespace std;

int main ()
{
string AdriNoMaOpinion;

do
{
cout<<"Enter AdriNoMa's thoughts: ";
getline(cin, AdriNoMaOpinion);
cout<<"Eli is kinda right, not everyone is gonna learn code for their life."<<'\n';
} while AdriNoMaOpinion == "Learn your symbols, gits.";

return 0;
}


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Im tri sexual

I will try it until it hurts.

Im not hung up on lables.  If it is not forced then who gives a damn if you smoke a pole, ride a pole, or lick slit.

Who cares.  Sex is a good thing in life.  don't trash it with a lable please.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 5, 2009)

"In a useless attempt to bring this thread back on-topic ..."

I was drawing a few ideas for my partial suit recently and a friend that I've known for 36 years looks at my bad sketchs and says "Hey, what's this, dude? Are you gay?"

Mind you, I'm staight/hetro with children/grandchildren. I have no idea why most people think fur=gay. Couldn't explain it to my friend, either.

I don't have a problem with F/F and M/M or M/F/M/F/M (you get the idea), it's just that most people think us furries are all gay.

There *is* a disturbing lack of female furs, though. I'm not talking about guys in boob-suits, just real femmes in femme suits.

My 0.02 USD worth.

_Kellan, the old warhorse._


----------



## Shadow (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe guys are more prone to zone out and join something? XD


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> in this user's defense.. you could have used a better symbol.. not everyone has is gifted in programming o.o;


Irrelevant. Had the git in question actually _read_ the rest of my post, I would hope she has enough intelligence to figure that out from context.

Then again, learning from context seems to be a lost art in this day and age. No wonder English is dying.



Shadow said:


> #include <iostream>
> #include <string>
> using namespace std;
> 
> ...



Considering that AndriNoMa does not actually exist, and consequently cannot _have_ an opinion, your function will return nothing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> Im tri sexual
> 
> I will try it until it hurts.
> 
> ...


 That's not "trisexual"

Trisexual is where you like Men, Women and animals. You sick fuck.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

Guys I don't think trisexual is a real term =o


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's not "trisexual"
> 
> Trisexual is where you like Men, Women and animals. You sick fuck.



Correction:
"Trisexual" means you'll try anything. Including trees, children, automobiles, Pepsi cans...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Guys I don't think trisexual is a real term =o


 http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trisexual&defid=1055351


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

URBAN DICTIONARY

KEYWORD BEING IT'S NOT A REAL DICTIONARY DUMBASS

USE SOURCES THAT DON'T SUCK


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a pulmosexual.

IT'S A REAL FUCKING TERM IT'S EVEN IN LATIN.


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 5, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> I'm a pulmosexual.


You'll fuck anything with a pulmonary artery? Wow, that's broad O.e;



David M. Awesome said:


> URBAN DICTIONARY
> 
> KEYWORD BEING IT'S NOT A REAL DICTIONARY DUMBASS
> 
> USE SOURCES THAT DON'T SUCK



Urban Dictionary does suck. They don't add any useful slang terms, just shit jokes >_<

I maintain that "Chicago Fire" is the perfect term to describe a fire hazard who finally came out--and became even more blatantly gay in the process.

Fuck you, UD. Fuck you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> URBAN DICTIONARY
> 
> KEYWORD BEING IT'S NOT A REAL DICTIONARY DUMBASS
> 
> USE SOURCES THAT DON'T SUCK


 I THOUGHT IT WAS LIKE ONE OF YOUR STUPID WORDS LIKE "GAR'.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I THOUGHT IT WAS LIKE ONE OF YOUR STUPID WORDS LIKE "GAR'.



The difference being that GAR is just stupid slang :V


----------



## Aurali (Jan 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> URBAN DICTIONARY
> 
> KEYWORD BEING IT'S NOT A REAL DICTIONARY DUMBASS
> 
> USE SOURCES THAT DON'T SUCK



David.. I think you failed (I can find more)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/trisexual
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/trisexual
http://www.allwords.com/word-trisexual.html


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> David.. I think you failed (I can find more)
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/trisexual
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/trisexual
> http://www.allwords.com/word-trisexual.html


oh shit, david failed for once, THE WORLD IS ENDING


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> David.. I think you failed (I can find more)
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/trisexual
> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/trisexual
> http://www.allwords.com/word-trisexual.html



Wikitionary is as bad as Urban Dictionary :V

And I've never heard of this allwords site

Also I don't trust any dictionary.com words with only one entry.

In any case, I was joking and you are all niggers.  Tri (try) sexual is a sex in the city joke that everyone and their mother knows.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

GUYS DON"T PISS DAVID OFF. ):

Calm down, David.




Look Falco!


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

GREAT NOW I HAVE TO GO MASTURBATE BRB GUYS


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 5, 2009)

-=jumps on the bed until the frame collapses entirely=- ^^

On topic...


> Main Entry: trisexual
> Part of Speech: adj
> Definition: pertaining to having sex with males, females, and one's self


...how the hell do you have sex with yourself?
Well, outside of furry porn, I mean.
If your dick is that long...well...I demand pics.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> ...how the hell do you have sex with yourself?



Hermaphrodite? :|

Tell us about it, Eli.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 5, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> -=jumps on the bed until the frame collapses entirely=- ^^
> 
> On topic...
> 
> ...



Have you ever heard of Autofellatio?
and google it.. you'll get plenty.

Come on David... you're usually more of a challenge then this.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> Come on David... you're usually more of a challenge then this.



Go kill yourself!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

Are you done jerking off, David?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Are you done jerking off, David?



No.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

No, I change my mind. Sorry.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, I change my mind. Sorry.



>:C


----------



## Arc (Jan 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> >:C



Don't worry, we will have sex instead.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess most of the people here are lonely and can't wait for the opposite sex *shrugs*


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 5, 2009)

Arc said:


> Don't worry, we will have sex instead.



8D



south syde fox said:


> I guess most of the people here are lonely and can't wait for the opposite sex *shrugs*



The good old "by default" theory.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> >:C


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 5, 2009)

Eli said:


> Have you ever heard of Autofellatio?


I've got one up on you there, fool, I've done it. Highly overrated, in my opinion--but then, I'm one of those pesky n00b furs who enjoys breathing while he pleasures himself. Others' mileage may vary.

Besides which it's not really sex. Unless you're in a certain infamous '70s porno flick, your mouth doesn't get pleasure from having a dick stuck in it.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 6, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Considering that AndriNoMa does not actually exist, and consequently cannot _have_ an opinion, your function will return nothing.



Crap, I thought something was off. D: *fixes the post* (EDIT: It's fixed.)



Perverted Impact said:


> GUYS DON"T PISS DAVID OFF. ):
> 
> Calm down, David.
> 
> ...



Where are you finding these StarFox pics in particular?


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I guess most of the people here are lonely and can't wait for the opposite sex *shrugs*


-=facepalm=-
That goes on the presumption that bisexuals are more horny than monosexuals. It's ridiculous, and makes no mathematical sense--twice as many possible opportunities, so we have, all else held constant, half the pressure to impress.



Shadow said:


> Crap, I thought something was off. D: *fixes the post* (EDIT: It's fixed.)


You're putting a lot of effort into that reply, which completely ignores my actual follow-up point, don't you think?
*Snarkiness--you are doing it wrong.*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Where are you finding these StarFox pics in particular?


 Why do you want to know?


----------



## Aurali (Jan 6, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> Besides which it's not really sex. Unless you're in a certain infamous '70s porno flick, your mouth doesn't get pleasure from having a dick stuck in it.



Now I know many people who disagree with you in many different ways, but then again I know people who agree with you for different reasons... However, I'm not arguing that.

And this going way off topic So I'm gonna stop before I get another derailment point.


----------



## haynari (Jan 6, 2009)

am i bi? no. gay? no. do i know like 3 bi furries personally? yes.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

haynari said:


> am i bi? no. gay? no. do i know like 3 bi furries personally? yes.



Howcome some people interview themselves in front of other's in order to communicate information? I would think it'd be easier to just state the facts.

Just curious =3 People seem to do it a lot and I've never quite understood why.


----------



## Talvi (Jan 6, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Howcome some people interview themselves in front of other's in order to communicate information? I would think it'd be easier to just state the facts.
> 
> Just curious =3 People seem to do it a lot and I've never quite understood why.


Do I know the answer to that? Yes. Am I going to tell you? No. Am I taking the piss? In all likeliness.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 6, 2009)

Talvi said:


> Do I know the answer to that? Yes. Am I going to tell you? No. Am I taking the piss? In all likeliness.



Oy vay, doesn't that take more effort then regular speaking?

Maybe you just like answering questions? XD


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 6, 2009)

Talvi said:


> Do I know the answer to that? Yes. Am I going to tell you? No. Am I taking the piss? In all likeliness.


Get the hell over here, then. I've had over 20 cups of coffee today. Your services are needed.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 7, 2009)

AdriNoMa said:


> You're putting a lot of effort into that reply, which completely ignores my actual follow-up point, don't you think?
> *Snarkiness--you are doing it wrong.*



I was bored, and wanted to be a little ironic with my statement.



Perverted Impact said:


> Why do you want to know?



I'm a fan of the series and I like the detail and style put into the fanart.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

once again what does it matter who you sleep with?

any comments on sex an religion should look at history and all the priesthoods abuses.


Sex is the only act that we human animals can actuall do that is both offensive to some and pleasurable to others.  Let it go and go enjoy someone.


----------



## Kiz Redweek (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not saying being bi is wrong or anything, but bi people scare me.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'm a fan of the series and I like the detail and style put into the fanart.


 I see...


----------



## Kiz Redweek (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG I FRIGGEN LOVE ETNA. 

Anyhoo, I've got lots of bi friends, I also wonder why, like, EVERY male furry is either gay, or bi, and all the girls are bi. (exept me, I'm just straight up lesbian), but, as far as I know, they're all bi.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jan 8, 2009)

The bad thing about so many bisexuals in the fandom is they make the REAL bisexuals who were so before the fandom look bad =(


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

Pwncakesfury said:


> The bad thing about so many bisexuals in the fandom is they make the REAL bisexuals who were so before the fandom look bad =(



Some people were bisexual before the fandom, and are in the fandom.. but I agree.. the 'desperate for yiff' bisexuals do annoy the hell out of me, especially since they all target me >.> blech


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> they all target me >.> blech



The only reason why any one would ever target you is if it was hunting season.

:awesome:


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 8, 2009)

For an evolved species such as ourselves (yes even those with dragon souls) it is only natural to be open to both sexes. Why limit your chances of "a match" based on what's hanging between their legs?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Because sexuality is a biological trait that you have no control over.  It's not really a choice.


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Because sexuality is a biological trait that you have no control over.  It's not really a choice.



That's what some say anyway.

I'm not convinced it is. I'm of opinion it has more to do with nurture than nature based on personal experiences and reasoning. Then again I'm not a scientist. It's not a choice even if it is a result of nurture rather than nature so.. not disagreeing with you there.


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 8, 2009)

Kiz Redweek said:


> OMG I FRIGGEN LOVE ETNA.


The one from Disgaea? Who doesn't? Axe-wielding psychololi FTW!
If not...um...never mind then.



Oryxe said:


> Even a straight guy would suck a cock if it was pretty enough.


Shit, I missed this one before. I have a perfect joke here.

Okay, so. A whore's walking down the street and she suddenly finds herself face-to-face with God. He says "Greetings, my child. I've decided to answer mankind's questions, and you're the first person who gets to ask. Anything you'd like to know?" She pauses for a second and says "O Lord, why didn't you make penis pretty?" The Lord rolls His eyes and replies "Because even when it's not pretty, you are sucking on it; so I fear that if I make it pretty, you may eat it."


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> That's what some say anyway.
> 
> I'm not convinced it is. I'm of opinion it has more to do with nurture than nature based on personal experiences and reasoning. Then again I'm not a scientist. It's not a choice even if it is a result of nurture rather than nature so.. not disagreeing with you there.



This is coming from a lesbian, mind you..

Sexuality has nothing to do with genetics.. So please get that out of your head right now.  Sexuality is the culmination of life experiences and the chemistry of the human body, and; due to the nature of itself, is malleable, in the sense that it can change over time, if the man or woman lets it. However, I would not try to put the moves on your gay or straight friend like that, cause it's not something that's likely to happen overnight.. or within a few months. Remember, sexuality is fluid, as the greeks and even before them have shown. It's not a very 'natural' thing mind you, but at the same time, the human species is and has never been very natural in it's least.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> Remember, sexuality is fluid,



No it's not. :V


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

so says you and you're gay boyfriend that happens to like some women >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> so says you and you're gay boyfriend that happens to like some women >.>



That is not fluid.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 8, 2009)

If rubbed in the right places, my love can turn fluid.


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No it's not. :V



Yeah, 'tis. The same way someone "becomes" gay is the same way they may become bisexual or go straight again. Sexuality is not fixed.

That's what i believe anyway.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Tasuric said:


> Yeah, 'tis. The same way someone "becomes" gay is the same way they may become bisexual or go straight again. Sexuality is not fixed.
> 
> That's what i believe anyway.



It doesn't matter what you believe, we're talking facts here.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It doesn't matter what you believe, we're talking facts here.



Then you might want to leave. Because unless you explain why I'm wrong. I'm gonna assume you are just fucking with me again.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> Then you might want to leave. Because unless you explain why I'm wrong. I'm gonna assume you are just fucking with me again.



I can't exactly cite my college courses as a source that you will be able check, but otherwise I would.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I can't exactly cite my college courses as a source that you will be able check, but otherwise I would.



Here's a question for you.

Of the following, which would you say is more accurate about sexuality?

A) Sexuality is a rigid, ingrained trait decided genetically. It cannot be changed at any point and time.

B) Sexuality is determined genetically, but can be influenced to some degree by one's growth, development, and upbringing.

C) Sexuality is genetic, but is highly influenced by one's growth, development, and upbringing.

D) Sexuality is a personal choice directly stemming from one's growth, development, and upbringing.

E) Sexuality is a personal choice able to be changed if so desired.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

None of those.  If you had said "biological" instead of "genetic," I would have selected B with a side of C.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> None of those.  If you had said "biological" instead of "genetic," I would have selected B with a side of C.



Thus you agree with why I consider it "fluid"


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

No.  I agree with your reasoning but not to the extent that sexuality could be considered to be fluid.  It's more solid than that.  Maybe 10% liquid at most.

Also, fuck you.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> None of those.  If you had said "biological" instead of "genetic," I would have selected B with a side of C.



So you would prefer "born with" and not "derived from genetic code"?

If not, you'll have to expand on why you went with "biological" (biology is not my specialty).


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> This is coming from a lesbian, mind you..
> 
> Sexuality has nothing to do with genetics.. So please get that out of your head right now.  Sexuality is the culmination of life experiences and the chemistry of the human body, and; due to the nature of itself, is malleable, in the sense that it can change over time, if the man or woman lets it. However, I would not try to put the moves on your gay or straight friend like that, cause it's not something that's likely to happen overnight.. or within a few months. Remember, sexuality is fluid, as the greeks and even before them have shown. It's not a very 'natural' thing mind you, but at the same time, the human species is and has never been very natural in it's least.


You know...as much as I thought I'd never see the day, I think I've finally found an even more annoying argument than "you're either gay, straight, or lying." Bravo, Eli; you've just lowered my esteem for identity-citers that much further.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> So you would prefer "born with" and not "derived from genetic code"?
> 
> If not, you'll have to expand on why you went with "biological" (biology is not my specialty).



Studies have shown.

None that I can cite, unfortunately.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Studies have shown.
> 
> None that I can cite, unfortunately.



Some believe it has something to do with the womb, others think its a brain defect. but since there is no real genetic equivalency to 'gayness', IE there is no dna strain consistent between all gay men, then it's not a genetic condition.



AdriNoMa said:


> You know...as much as I thought I'd never see the day, I think I've finally found an even more annoying argument than "you're either gay, straight, or lying." Bravo, Eli; you've just lowered my esteem for identity-citers that much further.



what?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Eli said:


> Some believe it has something to do with the womb, others think its a brain defect. but since there is no real genetic equivalency to 'gayness', IE there is no dna strain consistent between all gay men, then it's not a genetic condition.



Nobody here is saying that it is. :V


----------



## Aurali (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nobody here is saying that it is. :V



Just clearing it up David. :3


----------



## Nargle (Jan 9, 2009)

Eli said:


> This is coming from a lesbian, mind you..
> 
> Sexuality has nothing to do with genetics.. So please get that out of your head right now.  Sexuality is the culmination of life experiences and the chemistry of the human body, and; due to the nature of itself, is malleable, in the sense that it can change over time, if the man or woman lets it. However, I would not try to put the moves on your gay or straight friend like that, cause it's not something that's likely to happen overnight.. or within a few months. Remember, sexuality is fluid, as the greeks and even before them have shown. It's not a very 'natural' thing mind you, but at the same time, the human species is and has never been very natural in it's least.



What the hell o.o

Um, no.. you don't have any idea what you're talking about. Sexuality isn't just something someone decides to change whenever they feel like it. Why the hell would homosexuals want to suffer through loneliness, oppression, persecution, inequality, and being disowned by their families, while they could just go straight and have it easy? 

BTW, why then, did you "choose" to be a lesbian? Was it just a neat fad you decided to try out? Maybe you can choose who you go and date, and maybe you can be open minded and try kinky things with people of all genders, but you definitely can't choose who you *fall in love with*, no matter if you're straight, gay, or bi, and THAT is what determines your sexuality.


----------



## Kiz Redweek (Jan 9, 2009)

Gasp! We have a winner! I totally agree with Nargle. Amazing. ^^


----------



## Adrimor (Jan 11, 2009)

Eli said:


> what?


Identifying yourself as a lesbian doesn't automatically mean you know more about homosexuality than anybody else here, particularly when it comes to the cause. It's like me saying that because I'm Aspie I automatically know why I was born this way.

(Honestly, I haven't a fucking clue. If they can find a cure, I'm there.)

Besides which, aren't lesbians the one who most often tend to say there shouldn't be labels, supposedly? =P


----------



## Lilfurbal (Jan 11, 2009)

I easily fall under as Asexual~  it is nearly impossible for me to get aroused and stay aroused with anyone of any gender.  I've been unable to yiff / mount / have sex with someone because of this.  Though I've had people yiff me...  I'm easily turned off by how disgusting sexual activities can become.  I don't like feeling dirty 

However, despite all that, I do still really enjoy pawing off when I'm by myself to certain non-sex based fetish material that involves guys and girls equally.  Don't have a desire to have sex with either gender though.

When it comes to relationships for me it seems mostly to be based on an emotional attraction to the person, and not a sexual attraction at all.  They could be the exact opposite of what I find sexy and I'd still love them, and I've experienced love with both genders as well.  

Being asexual I could still have a relationship with either a guy or a girl, so I'd be bi in that sense.  I would just be on the lookout for someone who is not sexually active, as too much sexual activity would really end up upsetting me.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 11, 2009)

Rooger said:


> Seriously, I've seen like 50, strange.



And just how long have you been here? x3


----------

